# payasos 49 chevy trokita



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

here are some pics of my project  i hope i finish my truck in to more months. i started this project since 12.24.07









































i post more later


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

here are more pics  








































































































:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

now im posting pics of the 350 andthe seats


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Aug 10 2008, 11:20 AM~11306345
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

ok :biggrin: 
im going to start with the motor 
































































and the seats 
































i got more im going to post them all fuckit :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

now its chrome time 








hotobucket.com/albums/ll311/payaso49/da4a1a6e.jpg[/IMG]
























































:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

fresh pic from yesterday








i will post pics of my sun visor today


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

mas fotos of sun visor murals work by ozzy of ashedboro nc

































































more pics coming soon what do you think homies


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

looks bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 10 2008, 12:40 PM~11306746
> *looks bad ass :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

nice ass truckman, I cant wait til mines on your level


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 10 2008, 01:24 PM~11307027
> *nice ass truckman, I cant wait til mines on your level
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

nice. i'm waiting to get my grandfothers old truck. 50 chevy


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 10 2008, 06:47 PM~11309018
> *nice. i'm waiting to get my grandfothers old truck. 50 chevy
> *


good luck on getting your grandpa's truck i would like to see more bomb trucks in nc


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Nice truck.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT, Payaso show these fools how Lowyalty C.C. gets down :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Aug 11 2008, 07:25 AM~11313154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies .  grasias carnales


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 11 2008, 12:40 PM~11315450
> *TTT, Payaso show these fools how Lowyalty C.C. gets down :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

real nice


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 11 2008, 07:45 PM~11319239
> *real nice
> *


thanks.you got a real nice 49 to mr luxurious,i like your truck :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 11 2008, 06:23 PM~11317281
> *:twak:  :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Chingon Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

muy chingon


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Aug 12 2008, 07:31 PM~11328381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grasias homie your is very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 13 2008, 06:21 PM~11335859
> *boy atrabar en la 49 this coming weekend come help me mario  :biggrin:
> grasias homie your is very nice  :thumbsup:
> *




Aye Un Show Aqui Local Y Necesitamos Que Estar Ahi Para Ayudar... Then Tengo Que Ir To Help Support Single Madres... 














Mandame Un Cheque Por 7500 Y Ahi Estoy Maňana Tempranito...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

are you bringing the caddy and the title :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 13 2008, 09:35 PM~11339226
> *Aye Un Show Aqui Local Y Necesitamos Que Estar Ahi Para Ayudar... Then Tengo Que Ir To Help Support Single Madres...
> 
> 
> ...


i dont deal with checks just cash a donde te lo mando 








con eso esta bien o quieres mas te ba a llegar el lunes o el martes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Nice build up loving that visor and leafing on it :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

Lookin' good man!! Can't wait to see it in person. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 14 2008, 08:09 AM~11340861
> *are you bringing the caddy and the title  :biggrin:
> *




Got Both In Hand... Ready To Go...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 14 2008, 06:38 PM~11345387
> *i dont deal with checks  just cash a donde te lo mando
> 
> 
> ...




Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is Homie... :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00+Aug 14 2008, 04:27 PM~11345776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks john . give me another 2 months and you will see it at the shows picking up trophes :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 14 2008, 06:03 PM~11346540
> *Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is Homie...  :cheesy:
> *


 :around: :around: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 14 2008, 10:02 PM~11347081
> *:around:  :around:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 14 2008, 08:06 PM~11347693
> *:roflmao:
> *


whats up scrilla :wave:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 14 2008, 07:00 PM~11347055
> *
> thanks john . give me another 2 months and you will see it at the shows picking up trophes :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD
:cheesy:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUE UVO CARNAL ITS NICE TO SEE THE HOMIES ON HERE GIVING YOU PROPS YO MAS QUE NADIE KNOW HOW MUCH TE A COSTADO UN GUEVO AND A SHIT LOAD OF HEADACHES PERO ASI ES ESTE NEGOSIO DE LOS LOW LOWS  
CANT WAIT PARA IR CRUISING POR WILSON :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 15 2008, 06:11 PM~11353806
> *whats up scrilla  :wave:
> *




Que Onda Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 15 2008, 07:39 PM~11355599
> *QUE UVO CARNAL ITS NICE TO SEE THE HOMIES ON HERE GIVING YOU PROPS YO MAS QUE NADIE KNOW HOW MUCH TE A COSTADO UN GUEVO AND A SHIT LOAD OF HEADACHES PERO ASI ES ESTE NEGOSIO DE LOS LOW LOWS
> CANT WAIT PARA IR CRUISING POR WILSON  :biggrin:
> *


real soon carnal


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Aug 15 2008, 03:50 PM~11354053
> *LOOKING GOOD
> :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

that truck is sick keep up the good work. : :thumbsup:


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

aiba esta que dando chingona :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83+Aug 16 2008, 05:49 PM~11361041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simon guey ay ba quedando 2>3> :biggrin:


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

simon guey ay ba quedando 2>3> :biggrin:
[/quote]

:yes: :yes:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

TTT FOR MY BIG HOMIE,,,,,,,WUT UP NUTTZY


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

was up homies like i said that i will post more pics here you go went to pic up my hood today i will get it together with the chrome emblems  









































what you homies think  :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: G-DAMM CARNAL AY VAS, HEY U WANNA HELP OUT ON MY LINCOLN THIS WEEKEND ???? Y GOT ALL MY GOLD SHIT IN TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

wats up nutzy boy a nesitar ayuda this coming weekend


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

FUCK IT MY SHOULDN'T TAKE TO LONG,,,,, JUST ENDERESAR LAS RUEDAS AND HOOK UP THE BRAKE LINES Y YA


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 18 2008, 07:35 PM~11376940
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 20 2008, 07:22 PM~11395923
> *:wave:
> *





Q-Vo...


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Coming along nice. Keep up the good work


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Aug 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11398946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks bro.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Aug 21 2008, 05:14 PM~11404227
> *Coming along nice. Keep up the good work
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 21 2008, 05:06 PM~11405688
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 21 2008, 07:06 PM~11405688
> *
> *


NO SEA BARBERO CABRON :biggrin: WHO THE HELL IS YOU *****? DO WE KNOW YOU? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
JUST FUCKING WITH YOU MARIA :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 22 2008, 07:26 PM~11415555
> *NO SEA BARBERO CABRON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: que on da buddy bas atrabajar manana


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 22 2008, 09:31 PM~11415615
> *:biggrin: que on da buddy bas atrabajar manana
> *


I DO IF I WANNA CHROME OUT MI DIFERENCIAL :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 22 2008, 10:26 PM~11415555
> *NO SEA BARBERO CABRON :biggrin: WHO THE HELL IS YOU *****? DO WE KNOW YOU? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST FUCKING WITH YOU MARIA :biggrin:
> *





:uh: 



Barbero Para Que? Que Chingados Gano?



TOMA!


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

:uh: :uh: SORRY PUES , NOMAS NO NOS VAYAS A ECHAR A TU MAMA. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

here are some fresh pics of todays work homies. enjoy  








































































i will take more pics next weekend of the bed all done


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin REEAAL nice :nicoderm:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 23 2008, 01:34 PM~11419680
> *lookin REEAAL nice  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks homie.and thanks for all the homies giving props :thumbsup:


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 23 2008, 12:07 PM~11419266
> *here are some fresh pics of todays work homies. enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


ASTA CHINGONA PERO COMO QUE LA CUARTA FOTO COMO QUE NO


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 23 2008, 07:32 PM~11421362
> *ASTA CHINGONA PERO COMO QUE LA CUARTA FOTO COMO QUE NO
> *


no seas mamon apoco no te gusto guey :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 23 2008, 09:32 PM~11421362
> *ASTA CHINGONA PERO COMO QUE LA CUARTA FOTO COMO QUE NO
> *


PERO SI CASI SON GEMELOS TU Y EL COMPA NUTZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 23 2008, 07:36 PM~11421391
> *PERO SI CASI SON GEMELOS TU Y EL COMPA NUTZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no carnal el pinche peewee ese guey si esta feooooooooooooo el cabron :barf:


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 23 2008, 07:36 PM~11421391
> *PERO SI CASI SON GEMELOS TU Y EL COMPA NUTZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOMAMES :biggrin:


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 23 2008, 07:39 PM~11421412
> *no carnal el pinche peewee ese guey si esta feooooooooooooo  el cabron  :barf:
> *


NO MANCHES SI YO ESTOI FEO ESE GUEY ESTA ORIBLE :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

AGAN UN CONCURSO DE BELLESA EN TANGA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 23 2008, 07:52 PM~11421494
> *AGAN UN CONCURSO DE BELLESA EN TANGA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

el peewee gana el concurso en tanga el guey tiene buenas nalguillas :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: looking real good Payaso....keep up the good work....it gives me motivation :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Aug 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11421746
> *:wave: :wave: :wave: looking real good Payaso....keep up the good work....it gives me motivation :thumbsup:
> *


wats up dustin how are you little homie :wave:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 23 2008, 10:44 PM~11421810
> *wats up dustin how are you little homie :wave:
> *


chillin' trynna get ready for school on monday :uh: and obsession fest :biggrin:

still no power at my house though


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 24 2008, 07:24 AM~11423567
> *
> *


whats cracking mario :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 24 2008, 09:24 AM~11423567
> *
> *


QUE ONDA HOMITO U STILL ENO-TADO CON MIGO :biggrin: QUE ONDA CARNAL I GOT THE LINCOLN READY ,, EL TUESDAY COMO VEZ SI SE LO YEVAMOS A DOUG


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 24 2008, 08:42 PM~11426308
> *whats cracking mario  :biggrin:
> *





:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 24 2008, 09:11 PM~11426509
> *QUE ONDA HOMITO U STILL ENO-TADO CON MIGO :biggrin:  QUE ONDA CARNAL I GOT THE LINCOLN READY ,, EL TUESDAY COMO VEZ SI SE LO YEVAMOS A DOUG
> *





El Que Se Enoja, Pierde... Soo That Aint Me...  

Aqui No Mas Recuperando La Pinche Peda Que Nos Punimos Anoche... Puro Pinche Pop Bottles... :biggrin: 





Quien Es Doug?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scrilla, WstSideLincoln*



:nicoderm:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 24 2008, 08:24 PM~11426598
> *El Que Se Enoja, Pierde... Soo That Aint Me...
> 
> Aqui No Mas Recuperando La Pinche Peda Que Nos Punimos Anoche... Puro Pinche Pop Bottles...  :biggrin:
> ...


DOUG IS A HOMEBOY WHO SPECIALIZES IN BODY WORK AND CUSTOM PAINTING :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 24 2008, 06:11 PM~11426509
> *QUE ONDA HOMITO U STILL ENO-TADO CON MIGO :biggrin:  QUE ONDA CARNAL I GOT THE LINCOLN READY ,, EL TUESDAY COMO VEZ SI SE LO YEVAMOS A DOUG
> *


simon ay que llebarlo para que este listo pa el obsesion fest :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 24 2008, 09:42 PM~11426735
> *DOUG IS A HOMEBOY WHO SPECIALIZES IN BODY WORK AND CUSTOM PAINTING :0  :biggrin:
> *




No Que Ya Esta Pintado? Que Vas Hacer? 



Vas A Pintar A Payaso En Tu Trunk En Tangita See-Through? :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 24 2008, 06:50 PM~11426809
> *No Que Ya Esta Pintado? Que Vas Hacer?
> Vas A Pintar A Payaso En Tu Trunk En Tangita See-Through? :roflmao:
> *


big roy como que mario quiere conoser el beathifull .aora que baya para atlanta telo enseno :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 24 2008, 09:58 PM~11426884
> *big roy como que mario quiere conoser el beathifull .aora que baya para atlanta telo enseno :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:wow:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 24 2008, 08:58 PM~11426884
> *big roy como que mario quiere conoser el beathifull .aora que baya para atlanta telo enseno :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HE'S GONNA WANNA NEVA LET6 YA GO :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 24 2008, 08:50 PM~11426809
> *No Que Ya Esta Pintado? Que Vas Hacer?
> Vas A Pintar A Payaso En Tu Trunk En Tangita See-Through? :roflmao:
> *


GOLD LEAFING AND CUSTOM PINSTRIPPING NIKKU :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209+Aug 25 2008, 07:10 AM~11429888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 25 2008, 04:10 AM~11429888
> *HE'S GONNA WANNA NEVA LET6 YA GO :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


no tiene feria si no si le ago el favor :biggrin: y te ba a gustar mucho scrilla :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 25 2008, 07:38 PM~11435083
> *no tiene feria si no si le ago el favor :biggrin: y te ba a gustar mucho scrilla :biggrin:
> *




Feria... Aye Suficiente...  



Pero Esas Jaladas Se Las Dejo Entre Tu y Roy... Punales... :roflmao:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 25 2008, 07:33 PM~11435620
> *Feria... Aye Suficiente...
> Pero Esas Jaladas Se Las Dejo Entre Tu y Roy... Punales...  :roflmao:
> *


PERRO HOW DID I GET INVOLVED IN THIS THATS BETWEEN YOU AND MY BIG BROTHER  :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 25 2008, 08:39 PM~11437892
> *PERRO HOW DID I GET INVOLVED IN THIS THATS BETWEEN YOU AND MY BIG BROTHER   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

::


> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 26 2008, 05:52 PM~11444567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 25 2008, 11:39 PM~11437892
> *PERRO HOW DID I GET INVOLVED IN THIS THATS BETWEEN YOU AND MY BIG BONER   :biggrin:
> *






:wow:


----------



## Ratface (Aug 27, 2008)

The hard work shows,very nice,I need 29 thousand more it looks like..


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ratface_@Aug 26 2008, 08:18 PM~11446981
> *The hard work shows,very nice,I need 29 thousand more it looks like..
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 27 2008, 08:13 PM~11455218
> *cara de rata or ratface who in the fuck are you   :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKIN NUTZY :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 27 2008, 09:13 PM~11455218
> *cara de rata or ratface who in the fuck are you   :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *






Cara De RIATA!!! Bwahahahhahaaa... :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209+Aug 27 2008, 06:51 PM~11455597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 28 2008, 05:55 PM~11464843
> *:biggrin:
> *


i will see you september the 7th mario :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 28 2008, 10:48 PM~11465893
> *i will see you september the 7th mario :biggrin:
> *





:yes:













Creo Que Encontre La Cara De RIATA... :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

ya empesastes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 28 2008, 11:22 PM~11466193
> *ya empesastes  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:yes:






Ya Que Escuchastes Mi Vos, No Vayas A Dedicar Me Canciones Romanticas Con Piolin En La Manana Guey!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

donde quira te encuetro scrilla :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11466266
> *:yes:
> Ya Que Escuchastes Mi Vos, No Vayas A Dedicar Me Canciones Romanticas Con Piolin En La Manana Guey!
> *


 :nono: hno: hno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 28 2008, 11:31 PM~11466302
> *:nono:  hno:  hno:
> *





BWAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA... :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 28 2008, 08:32 PM~11466310
> *BWAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA... :roflmao:
> *


ya me voy a dormir guey ya me dio sueno  ay nos bemos manana


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 28 2008, 11:33 PM~11466341
> *ya me voy a dormir guey ya me dio sueno  ay nos bemos manana
> *




Orale Pues Homie... Cuidado Con Los Chilango Bed Bugs, They Steal You Wallet When You Sleeping... :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 28 2008, 11:29 PM~11466270
> *donde quira te encuetro scrilla  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 28 2008, 10:48 PM~11468267
> *MORE PICS PLEASE
> *


i will get some pics this weekend bro.im geting lots of new parts


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 28 2008, 11:19 PM~11467046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMM MARIO NO WANDER UR A LIL GONE IN THE HEAD ,, TE TRAUMAURON DE NINO , DAMM US WAS A LIL FAT FUCKA :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 29 2008, 07:16 AM~11469308
> *i will get some pics this weekend bro.im geting lots of new parts
> *






:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 29 2008, 07:57 AM~11469378
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DAMM MARIO NO WANDER UR A LIL GONE IN THE HEAD ,, TE TRAUMAURON DE NINO , DAMM US WAS A LIL FAT FUCKA :biggrin:
> *





Was??? 




Como Muy Bien Gracias A Dios...




Otra Mamadita Desas Y Me Vengo Guey! :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 29 2008, 07:10 AM~11469780
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder+Aug 29 2008, 09:18 PM~11476013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats up little homies ready for atlanta fest . i will see you overthare saturday


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 29 2008, 11:16 PM~11476736
> *
> *


was up super mario how are you doing little buddy :wave:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

u know i'll be there....see you then homie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

whats up homies :wave: :wave: :wave: 
















my daily driver


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 2 2008, 10:28 PM~11501943
> *whats up homies  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Payaso i need to borrow that g body for bout a week cuz its been a while since i been crusing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 3 2008, 06:20 AM~11505368
> *Payaso i need to borrow that g body for bout a week cuz its been a while since i been crusing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


to late jesee is already sold im just waiting for this veicle transport to come pick it up its going to colorado . :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 2 2008, 07:47 PM~11502163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: waths up mario you think is going to rain saturday in atlanta


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 3 2008, 03:47 PM~11507891
> *:wave: waths up mario you think is going to rain saturday in atlanta
> *




Nope... Looks Like The Weather Gonna Be Perfect... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

was up this is MR clown with few more pics of some chrome parts i pick up today 
the fog lights 








http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll311/p...49/32ca1fb5.jpg[/url]








http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll311/p...49/32ca1fb5.jpg the 310 and chevy emblems 








the chrome ayprain the part that goes betwin the grill and bumper 
















and the new gas tank 
























damn ihave to install this parts tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

i will get more pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

QUE TRANSA!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

I see u sold da cutlass, i think its time u get a new one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 5 2008, 11:16 AM~11526642
> *was up this is MR clown with few more  pics of some chrome parts i pick up today
> the fog lights
> 
> ...


fuking rain :happysad:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

niceeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 7 2008, 06:03 PM~11542467
> *niceeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


 grasias bro.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: go to sleep CABRON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 7 2008, 11:25 PM~11545339
> *:biggrin: go to sleep CABRON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ora pinche grandulon :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 7 2008, 11:26 PM~11545347
> *ora pinche grandulon  :biggrin:
> *


MIDGET :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 7 2008, 11:42 PM~11545456
> *MIDGET :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 trabajastes hoy PROFESOR JIRAFALES :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 8 2008, 08:03 AM~11546766
> *trabajastes hoy PROFESOR JIRAFALES  :biggrin:
> *


NIMADRES!! :angry: :angry: 
Ay te van fotos de mi ranfla, para que te animes    
























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin:






























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 8 2008, 10:57 AM~11548174
> *NIMADRES!! :angry:  :angry:
> Ay te van fotos de mi ranfla, para que te animes
> 
> ...


no thanks homie. i only like clasic rides homie :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 8 2008, 01:02 PM~11549276
> *no thanks homie. i only like clasic rides homie  :biggrin:
> *


no seas mamon :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 8 2008, 06:59 PM~11550752
> *no seas mamon :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




X2... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa+Sep 8 2008, 02:24 PM~11549989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y tu tambien alcaguete siguele :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave: whats up payaso good seeing u down at the fest


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 23 2008, 12:07 PM~11419266
> *here are some fresh pics of todays work homies. enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


  nice work  love the color


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

keep goin strong Payaso, one day i'll be on your level :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

keep goin strong Payaso, one day i'll be on your level :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Sep 7 2008, 06:03 PM~11542467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks guys im glad people like you give me props.that means im doing a good job on my trokita .

MUCH RESPECT TO YOU ALL 
i hope to meet all of you one day


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 9 2008, 03:36 PM~11560472
> *keep goin strong Payaso, one day i'll be on your level :biggrin:
> *


 i know you will little dustin


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 9 2008, 01:42 PM~11559579
> *:wave: whats up payaso good seeing u down at the fest
> *


good seeing you to .big homie jesee


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 9 2008, 08:22 PM~11561259
> *
> i hope to meet all of you one day
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 9 2008, 05:36 PM~11561401
> *
> *


waths up big homie mario :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 9 2008, 10:00 PM~11562199
> *waths up big homie mario  :wave:
> *




Not Much Bro... Tu?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: Q-vo guey :wave: :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 11 2008, 04:01 PM~11578935
> *:biggrin: Q-vo guey :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up rivi


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for the homie


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 9 2008, 11:26 PM~11563732
> *Not Much Bro... Tu?
> *


ORA TU PUNAL ,, YA ME DIJIERON QUE ERES UN PINCHE SHAMU BIEN ECHO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Sep 12 2008, 09:40 AM~11584135
> *ORA TU PUNAL ,, YA ME DIJIERON QUE ERES UN PINCHE SHAMU BIEN ECHO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





Simon, Bien Comelon... No Como Tu Quien Se Chupa El Dedo... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 12 2008, 05:47 AM~11583920
> *ttt for the homie
> *



GRASIAS CARNAL


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn that's a bad bitch, how did i miss this topic :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

more pics of that bad ass trokita


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Sep 13 2008, 10:25 AM~11592886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im just waiting on some parts i order 2 weeks ago soon is i get this parts i will post pics carnal  i need pics of your set up to see how you got it done cause im using the og frame.  i need help.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 13 2008, 11:34 AM~11593483
> *THANKS BRO .
> im just waiting on some parts i order 2 weeks ago soon is i get this parts i will post pics carnal  i need pics of your set up to see how you got it  done cause im using the og frame.  i need help.
> *


i installed everything myself :biggrin: i will try to get pics


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 13 2008, 07:52 PM~11595538
> *i installed everything myself :biggrin: i will try to get pics
> *


grasias MR LUXURIOUS . :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a brother


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 15 2008, 06:41 PM~11610610
> *ttt for a brother
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

bad ass trokita!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 13 2008, 01:34 PM~11593483
> *THANKS BRO .
> im just waiting on some parts i order 2 weeks ago soon is i get this parts i will post pics carnal  i need pics of your set up to see how you got it  done cause im using the og frame.  i need help.
> *


x2 i wanna see some pics of setups, im wanna keep my frame/suspension og but with juice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

SUP HOMIE NEED MORE FLICAS :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49+Sep 13 2008, 12:34 PM~11593483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still waiting for parts


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 03:27 PM~11628009
> *
> *


que paso mario i send you a pm estas enojado o que cabron


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

still waiting for parts 
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

because i know youre shy i went head and gave her your number...she ll call around 7 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 18 2008, 03:35 PM~11637579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn she looks real good     :around:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 18 2008, 05:49 PM~11637701
> *damn she looks real good          :around:
> *


i got next :barf:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

COCHINOS :rofl: THIS ONE IS GOING TO CALL YOU ABOUT 9 ISH CHINGADO :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Sep 18 2008, 05:50 PM~11638715
> *COCHINOS :rofl: THIS ONE IS GOING TO CALL YOU ABOUT 9 ISH CHINGADO :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


god damn this one looks better :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 18 2008, 06:47 PM~11639174
> *god damn this one looks better  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 8 2008, 11:57 AM~11548174
> *NIMADRES!! :angry:  :angry:
> Ay te van fotos de mi ranfla, para que te animes
> 
> ...


cuanto for the cutlass?


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 17 2008, 08:36 AM~11624095
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


looking good payaso cuando vas a estar listo for the setup :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Sep 18 2008, 09:17 PM~11640785
> *cuanto for the cutlass?
> *


its not mine es de un compa creo que quiere 5000$ yo digo que esta loco el guey :biggrin: yo el mio lo bendi en 6000$


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Sep 18 2008, 09:19 PM~11640799
> *looking good payaso cuando vas a estar listo for the setup  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


real soon bro. :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 19 2008, 04:48 AM~11642299
> *its not mine es de un compa creo que quiere 5000$ yo digo que esta loco el guey :biggrin: yo el mio lo bendi en 6000$
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 19 2008, 04:49 AM~11642300
> *real soon bro. :cheesy:
> *


ORALE!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 19 2008, 05:29 AM~11642473
> *Very nice
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 17 2008, 07:45 PM~11628685
> *que paso mario i send you a pm estas enojado o que cabron
> *





:uh: 



No, I Will Not Marry You ***, Stop Sending Busted Ass PMs Cochino...




:roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 20 2008, 01:09 AM~11650183
> *:uh:
> No, I Will Not Marry You ***, Stop Sending Busted Ass PMs Cochino...
> :roflmao:
> *


no seas mamon cabron :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

i will be posting pics later of some parts i pick up yesterday . work time help welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Preguntale A Tu Vato Cuanto Cobra Para Cromar Fittings...


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 20 2008, 08:43 AM~11650417
> *i will be posting pics later of some parts i pick up yesterday . work time help welcome  :biggrin:
> *


we're waitin :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Sep 13 2008, 11:55 AM~11593320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE YOU GO HOMIES I INSTALL THE NEW GAS TANK TODAY STILL GOT MORE WORK TO DO IN THE MORNING  
































































:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 20 2008, 09:37 PM~11654097
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIES I INSTALL THE NEW GAS TANK TODAY STILL GOT MORE WORK TO DO IN THE MORNING
> 
> 
> ...


that is one bad ass trokita!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

somebodys got some work to do :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 20 2008, 10:58 PM~11655559
> *that is one bad ass trokita!!!
> *


THANKS BROTHER. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Sep 21 2008, 09:49 AM~11656980
> *somebodys got some work to do :thumbsup:
> *


i do. need some help come help me kandy drippa. :cheesy:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 21 2008, 06:48 PM~11659509
> *i do. need some help come help me kandy drippa. :cheesy:
> *



LOL north carolina's kinda far away mang


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Orale Pues... Ya Esta...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

WUS UP PAYASO, YOUR TROKITA IS LOOKING NICE HOMIE, JUST WENT THROUGH YOUR TOPIC AND ITS COMING OUT NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FORGOT TO SAY, SAY WUS UP TO ROY FOR ME IF YOU SEE HIM AND IF YOU COULD TELL HIM HE OWS ME MY CAJETA FROM CELAYA :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES+Sep 21 2008, 09:36 PM~11661575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roy he still in mexico llega este friday .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Sep 21 2008, 08:00 PM~11660657
> *LOL north carolina's kinda far away mang
> *


  its ok.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 21 2008, 08:41 PM~11661050
> *Orale Pues...  Ya Esta...
> *


orale ya esta que cabron :0  :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 22 2008, 11:59 AM~11664364
> *grasias bro.
> roy he still in mexico llega este friday .
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: NC MISSESS BIG ROY HEY NUTZY DE QUE QUIERES LA CAGETA DE VINO O ROMPOPE  

QUE ONDA CHUY YOU KNOW Y GOTS YOU BIG HOMEY TE LA MANDO EL SAT


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Sep 22 2008, 02:08 PM~11666744
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: NC MISSESS BIG ROY HEY NUTZY DE QUE QUIERES LA CAGETA DE VINO O ROMPOPE
> 
> QUE ONDA CHUY YOU KNOW Y GOTS YOU BIG HOMEY TE LA MANDO EL SAT
> *


UNA DE CADA UNA HOMIE , SI SE PUEDE , NOMAS MANDAME EL TICKET  :biggrin: ----------BEEN TALKING TO MY BOYS HOMIE ABOUT THAT DEAL WE TALKED ABOUT LAST TIME  MEMBER, YOU MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Sep 22 2008, 05:32 PM~11668871
> *UNA DE CADA UNA HOMIE , SI SE PUEDE , NOMAS MANDAME EL TICKET   :biggrin: ----------BEEN TALKING TO MY BOYS HOMIE ABOUT THAT DEAL WE TALKED ABOUT LAST TIME  MEMBER, YOU MEMBER :biggrin:
> *


whats up chuy :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what's up Jose... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11668928
> *what's up Jose... :biggrin:
> *


hello dave :biggrin: how did you know my name   :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

ok homies yall know i been working hard on the 49 so here are some pics of todays work. :biggrin: 
this is the og heater after strip down the old paint and rust. :uh: 
















































































































i had some good help today :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks ashley.my little baby


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

chingale,chingale :biggrin: .keep it up bro.so will see you in vegas huh :scrutinize:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 22 2008, 05:33 PM~11668881
> *whats up chuy  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


WUS UP HOMIE!! HOW'S THE RANFLA COMING ALONG??


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Sep 22 2008, 08:35 PM~11671274
> *chingale,chingale :biggrin: .keep it up bro.so will see you in vegas huh :scrutinize:
> *


yesir aya nos bemos :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Sep 22 2008, 08:38 PM~11671321
> *WUS UP HOMIE!! HOW'S THE RANFLA COMING ALONG??
> *


ay ba quedando 2.3


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 22 2008, 10:50 PM~11671477
> *yesir aya nos bemos  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 23 2008, 08:27 AM~11673913
> *:0
> *


:werd:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 22 2008, 08:23 PM~11669479
> *hello dave  :biggrin: how did you know my name      :biggrin:
> *


I just guessed it bro!!! :biggrin: Naw somebody in the club told me but can't remember who...  But I remembered your name so that's all that counts... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

i got your message dave.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT keep it going Payaso, it's lookin real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Candillac (Mar 1, 2008)

Pinche Payaso hay la llevas wei esa bombita esta como una paleta mucho candy,  Esta con madres wei big props :yes: :thumbsup: orale wei para que me des una pasiadita :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Candillac_@Sep 25 2008, 07:55 PM~11701588
> *Pinche Payaso hay la llevas wei esa bombita esta como una paleta mucho candy,  Esta con madres wei big props :yes:  :thumbsup:  orale wei para que me des una pasiadita    :roflmao:
> *


MUY PRONTO GUEY NOS BAMOS A IR CRUSING JUNTOS .


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

payaso i kno youre tired of that 49 by now so i'll trade u a 89 honda civic with a loud ass pipe on it :biggrin: lmk asap :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 26 2008, 06:50 AM~11704747
> *payaso i kno youre tired of that 49 by now so i'll trade u a 89 honda civic with a loud ass pipe on it :biggrin: lmk asap :biggrin:
> *


i have a better deal for for you jesee i got a nice lawn mower with chrome wheels with only 1500 og miles real nice ill trade you fof the 63 impala. :biggrin: buahahahahahaha. call me if you intreted :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 26 2008, 07:41 PM~11709736
> *i have a better deal for for you jesee i got a nice lawn mower with chrome wheels with only 1500 og miles real nice ill trade you fof the 63 impala. :biggrin: buahahahahahaha. call me if you intreted  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


only if you fill it up with gas first then we got a deal :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 26 2008, 05:11 PM~11709923
> *only if you fill it up with gas first then we got a deal  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: lets do this homie. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

was up everybody on here . :wave:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 30 2008, 11:43 PM~11745063
> *was up everybody on here . :wave:
> *


 :wave: 

cant wait to see ur 49 when its done


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Sep 30 2008, 08:53 PM~11745221
> *:wave:
> 
> cant wait to see ur 49 when its done
> *


real soon bro.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Payasoooooooooo what's up bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 2 2008, 02:20 PM~11761606
> *Payasoooooooooo what's up bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up dave how are you doing homie.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 2 2008, 11:49 AM~11760230
> *:wave:
> *


was up dustin any more work on the lincoln.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 2 2008, 06:39 PM~11762785
> *whats up dave how are you doing homie.
> *


just here chillin brother...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

updates jose updates


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin: thats nice. I had one tenia ragtop but had to sell it.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Oct 3 2008, 11:02 AM~11769644
> *updates jose updates
> *


hey que paso eddie .i took off the rear end yesterday im geting onther one monday from a 1987 blazer i'll post pics later .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 3 2008, 11:04 AM~11769657
> *:biggrin: thats nice. I had one tenia ragtop but had to sell it.
> *


thanks bro. arriva h town tx. :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 3 2008, 11:34 AM~11769902
> *hey que paso eddie .i took off the rear end yesterday im geting onther one monday from a 1987  blazer  i'll post pics later .
> *


here are the pics .took off the old gages ready for some digital gages :cheesy: . took the hand brake shit and heather lines and all other staff i diding like :biggrin: 

















































































more pics monday


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 3 2008, 11:46 AM~11770003
> *here are the pics .took off the  old gages ready for some digital gages  :cheesy:  . took the hand brake shit and heather lines and all other staff i diding like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nada carnal just sitting at home right know no trabajo.see now thats better, updates so we can see what you doing loco :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2008, 01:15 PM~11770760
> *
> *


whats up kakalak . :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice stuff Jose!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks MR Dave :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 5 2008, 07:08 PM~11785763
> *
> *


que onda mario how are you been carnal :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Bad ass pics Payaso


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

hurry up and finish so u can sponsor me and my build up :biggrin: lookin good as always homie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 6 2008, 08:07 AM~11790450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i been trying to finish this nightmare is coming up real good cant way to finish it


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

What it do Payaso?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Truck is gonna be sick!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 7 2008, 06:53 AM~11800236
> *Truck is gonna be sick!
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 7 2008, 05:29 PM~11805416
> *
> *


q.vo mario :wave:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin:  TTTMFT CARNAL


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Oct 7 2008, 06:52 PM~11806231
> *:biggrin:   TTTMFT CARNAL
> *


q.vo carnal cuando llegas.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 8 2008, 01:56 PM~11812718
> *q.vo carnal cuando llegas.
> *


CUANDO TU LLEGUES DE VEGAS A QUE CHINGADOS ME VOY PA ESTAR ALLA SOLO COMO UN PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Oct 8 2008, 05:27 PM~11815912
> *CUANDO TU LLEGUES DE VEGAS A QUE CHINGADOS ME VOY PA ESTAR ALLA SOLO COMO UN PERRO :biggrin:
> *


que onda carnal i just got home from the airport . the super show it was badddddddddddddd :biggrin: mucha pussy :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Oct 9 2008, 07:53 PM~11826995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: was up dave how are you big bro. :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Majestics NC... :wow:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 13 2008, 04:48 PM~11851933
> *Majestics NC... :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin good mang


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 13 2008, 05:29 PM~11852280
> *lookin good mang
> *


thanks bro.any more updates on your truck


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 13 2008, 08:17 PM~11852150
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *





Hmmm....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 13 2008, 11:46 AM~11848936
> *q.vole mario  como te trata la vida por  atlanta
> 
> :wave: was up dave how are you big bro.  :wave:
> *


I'm good Jose...I see you joined up with Kricket bro...The guy puts it down for real out there!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 18 2008, 03:35 PM~11637579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOT MAYNE HOPE YOU GOT HER NUMBER...................


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 14 2008, 06:00 AM~11856476
> *THATS HOT MAYNE HOPE YOU GOT HER NUMBER...................
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 13 2008, 08:30 PM~11854195
> *I'm good Jose...I see you joined up with Kricket bro...The guy puts it down for real out there!!!
> *


yeah bro homie kriket he is a real good guy we get alone real good .  how you been dave any car shows going on in canada .???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 14 2008, 08:31 PM~11863078
> *yeah bro homie kriket he is a real good  guy we get alone real good .   how you been dave any car  shows  going on in canada .???
> *


last show is a 3 day indoor show this coming weekend...How was Vegas Jose?


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 14 2008, 09:00 AM~11856476
> *THATS HOT MAYNE HOPE YOU CAN GET HER NUMBER FOR ME ...................
> *


FIXED
i'll c what i can do  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 14 2008, 06:53 PM~11863336
> *last show is a 3 day indoor show this coming weekend...How was Vegas Jose?
> *


real good show bro lots of real nice cars and girls :biggrin: i took alot of pictures .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Oct 14 2008, 06:58 PM~11863417
> *FIXED
> i'll c what i can do    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


was up BIG SEXY you had fun at the paint ball fight . :0


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 14 2008, 10:11 PM~11863578
> *was up BIG SEXY you had fun at the paint ball fight . :0
> *


yea it was fun as hell too bad u couldnt make it out there...i would ve love poppin a cap in your ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Oct 15 2008, 05:36 AM~11867838
> *yea it was fun as hell too bad u couldnt make it out there...i would ve love poppin a cap in your ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


i was having fun in LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 16 2008, 08:25 PM~11887848
> *
> *


q.vo mario :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 18 2008, 06:53 PM~11904537
> *q.vo mario  :wave:
> *




Que Onda Jose... :nicoderm:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 18 2008, 06:50 PM~11904839
> *Que Onda Jose... :nicoderm:
> *


QUE ONDA PUTO YOU MAD AT ME :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Oct 18 2008, 05:00 PM~11904885
> *QUE ONDA PUTO YOU MAD AT ME  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


EL QUE SE ENOJA PIERDE ASTA LAS NALGAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Que bola Payaso? Hows the troka coming along homie?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Oct 18 2008, 08:00 PM~11904885
> *QUE ONDA PUTO YOU MAD AT ME  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *






Calmate Chiquita...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 14 2008, 09:08 PM~11863536
> *real good show bro  lots of real nice cars and girls  :biggrin:  i took alot of pictures .
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 18 2008, 06:58 PM~11905565
> *Que bola Payaso? Hows the troka coming along homie?
> *


im still working hard on the troka bro but it takes to long to shiped parts i order some 3 weeks ago still havent get them. :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 18 2008, 09:27 PM~11906843
> *
> *


wassup bro. :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 18 2008, 11:50 PM~11907005
> *wassup bro.  :wave:
> *


nothing much Jose...About to go to bed bro...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 19 2008, 12:49 AM~11907000
> *im still working hard  on the troka bro but it takes to long to shiped parts i order some 3 weeks ago still havent get them. :uh:
> *


Hope you get em soon bro. Keep us updated with pics when u get them in.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 19 2008, 04:58 AM~11908208
> *Hope you get em soon bro. Keep us updated with pics when u get them in.
> *


thanks maaando  i'll keep you all updated with pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

more progress pics fokker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Oct 19 2008, 10:26 AM~11909368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que paso edie . :wave: i'll post pics soon bro.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 18 2008, 11:10 PM~11906705
> *Calmate Chiquita...
> *


WUT FOOL YOU DIDN'T GET MY PM O QUE NALGUITA?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Oct 19 2008, 09:40 PM~11912296
> *WUT FOOL YOU DIDN'T GET MY PM O QUE NALGUITA?????? :biggrin:
> *





WTF Is That? :dunno:


Joe Know Speakey That Mexican Mumbo Jumbo...


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Oct 20 2008, 06:22 PM~11923068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hora cabron te quedo bien :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Hmmm...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 19 2008, 08:50 PM~11912426
> *WTF Is That? :dunno:
> Joe Know Speakey That Mexican Mumbo Jumbo...
> *


YOU FUCKING WET-BACK DO YOU WANT ME TO USE SIGN LANGUAGE ON YOUR ********* ASS COMO QUE NO SPEAKYE SPANISH PINCHE FRENTE DE NOPAL :0


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 20 2008, 08:35 PM~11923250
> *hora cabron te quedo bien  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wave: :wave: HEY NUTZY SORRY BOUT YESTERDAY PERO ES QUE ME LLAMO UNA FREAK DE LUCAMA YESTERDAY QUE QUERIA VER A BIG ROY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SO YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Oct 21 2008, 06:45 AM~11927416
> *X2  :wave:  :wave: HEY NUTZY SORRY BOUT YESTERDAY PERO ES QUE ME LLAMO UNA FREAK DE LUCAMA YESTERDAY QUE QUERIA VER A BIG ROY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SO YOU KNOW :biggrin:
> *


horale no seas gacho y consigueme una freaky :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2008, 05:02 AM~11927092
> *:wave:
> *


was up kakalak


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Oct 21 2008, 09:43 AM~11927400
> *YOU FUCKING WET-BACK DO YOU WANT ME TO USE SIGN LANGUAGE ON YOUR ********* ASS COMO QUE NO SPEAKYE SPANISH PINCHE FRENTE DE NOPAL :0
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:



The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:










SKEET SKEET SKEET! I Think I Messed Myself... :biggrin:


Let Me Know...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 21 2008, 11:01 PM~11935141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 21 2008, 08:26 PM~11933910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A LA VERG QUE LE PASO A TU SISTER??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 21 2008, 08:14 PM~11933786
> *horale no seas gacho y consigueme una freaky :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


    I GOT U BRO DAME CHANCE :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 21 2008, 08:01 PM~11935141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you still got this car 4 sale ya regalalo o donalo o quemalo :burn: :burn: :banghead:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Oct 22 2008, 05:43 PM~11942144
> *A LA VERG QUE LE PASO A TU SISTER??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Her Name Is Roy Now... :roflmao:




Now A Man With A Huge Vag.... :rofl:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 23 2008, 02:33 PM~11952737
> *My Name Is''MARIO''
> I Am a  Man With A Huge Vag.... :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :uh: YOU ***,,,,, GET OF MY BROTHERS TOPIC YOU QUEER :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Oct 23 2008, 09:26 PM~11956336
> *:uh:  :uh: YOU ***,,,,, GET OF MY BROTHERS TOPIC YOU QUEER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Que vuelta PAYASO! Hows the truck coming along homie? Wassup with the fotos.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 23 2008, 07:15 PM~11956853
> *Que vuelta PAYASO! Hows the truck coming along homie? Wassup with the fotos.
> *


hey mando the truck is coming out real good i got to install bunch of parts this weekend i'll try to post pics soon


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 23 2008, 06:41 PM~11956487
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


was up smiley how you like my project brother  cant wait to finish it :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 23 2008, 06:43 PM~11956504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quit posting your shit in my topic mario :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 23 2008, 09:02 PM~11957325
> *was up smiley how you like my project brother   cant wait to finish it  :biggrin:
> *


looking real good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 23 2008, 11:03 PM~11957342
> *quit posting your shit in my topic mario  :uh:
> *





Valio Madres... Otro Chillion... :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 23 2008, 08:20 PM~11957579
> *looking real good
> *


thanks carnal


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 23 2008, 09:11 PM~11958178
> *Valio Madres... Otro Chillion...  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 3 2008, 04:28 PM~11770880
> *whats up kakalak . :wave:
> *


wussup homie, Truck is comin along real nice :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 24 2008, 01:21 PM~11962345
> *wussup homie, Truck is comin along real nice :biggrin:
> *


x2 :wave: que vuelta payaso? :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2008, 03:19 PM~11965022
> *x2 :wave: que vuelta payaso?  :biggrin:
> *


q.vo homie


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

PAYASO!!!!! :wave:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up jose no fotos


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Oct 26 2008, 07:47 PM~11979714
> *whats up jose no fotos
> *


todabia no carnal muy pronto


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave: wuts up homie


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

SE MIRA BIEN LA TROKITA KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Nov 6 2008, 04:04 PM~12082756
> *SE MIRA BIEN LA TROKITA KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


grasias homie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Nov 6 2008, 03:48 PM~12082583
> *:wave: wuts up homie
> *


was up big jesee :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 23 2008, 10:03 PM~11957342
> *quit posting your shit in my topic mario  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: THATS MEAN :angry:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 06:38 PM~12084187
> *:scrutinize: THATS MEAN  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:  :twak:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 08:38 PM~12084187
> *:scrutinize: THATS MEAN  :angry:
> *




:yes:



Thats Why This Thread Sawks Too.. :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 6 2008, 08:46 PM~12085556
> *:yes:
> Thats Why This Thread Sawks Too.. :roflmao:
> *


q.vo mi gordito long time no see :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 6 2008, 08:28 PM~12084094
> *was up big jesee  :wave:
> *


when is the truck rollin out


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Nov 7 2008, 05:59 PM~12093732
> *when is the truck rollin out
> *


real soon big jesee .


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up jose como estas carnal


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Sup broham? :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 7 2008, 06:45 PM~12094106
> *whats up jose como estas carnal
> *


nothing much carnal just working on my project.y tu ya estas trabajando bien?  i hope this fucking economy gets better :angry:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 7 2008, 06:56 PM~12094208
> *Sup broham? :wave:
> *


que onda mandin how are you buddy.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2008, 06:26 AM~12097609
> *  :wave:
> *


whats up kakalak .MAJESTICS centro florida :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

q vo buey :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 8 2008, 09:22 AM~12097598
> *que onda mandin how are you buddy.
> *


Aqui bro. Tratando de terminar con las cosas para mis hijos que estan al nacer! Did some major cutting on Thursday night. Will be posting pics tonite. Hopefully!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 8 2008, 08:16 AM~12097883
> *Aqui bro. Tratando de terminar con las cosas para mis hijos que estan al nacer! Did some major cutting on Thursday night. Will be posting pics tonite. Hopefully!
> *


i got some pics 2 im going to wait asta next week end para tener un chingo de pics de trabajo que ya le ise ala 49. :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 8 2008, 07:50 AM~12097797
> *q vo buey :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


watz up my MAJESTIC brotha. :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 8 2008, 06:20 AM~12097594
> *nothing much carnal just  working on my project.y tu ya estas trabajando bien?   i hope this fucking economy gets better  :angry:
> *


chale it sucks right now carnal.i hope it gets better soon


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 8 2008, 08:15 PM~12100497
> *i got some pics 2 im going to wait asta next week end para tener un chingo de pics de trabajo que ya le ise ala 49. :cheesy:
> *


Bueno, I look forward to seeing them!!!!


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

we want pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

x2!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63+Nov 25 2008, 12:10 PM~12254322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was bro how your trokita coming .


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

slow  but im moving in a month to a place w a garage so ill get crackin then :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

holy shit did you post this in every topic ???and how long did that take ????lololo


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 28 2008, 07:29 PM~12284285
> *holy shit did you post this in every topic ???and how long did that take ????lololo
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WAS UP PERRY :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Nov 28 2008, 10:29 PM~12284285
> *holy shit did you post this in every topic ???and how long did that take ????lololo
> *


trying to promote homie :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63+Nov 7 2008, 05:59 PM~12093732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok homies here are the pics yall where asking for . MR CLOWN IS GETING CLOSE TO FINISH HIS AZTEKA 49 :cheesy: BEWARE NC hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Payasoooooooooooooooo!!!! What's up Jose... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 
im going start with the new rear end im going to chrome it out soon :cheesy: 
































































































































photobucket.com/albums/ll311/payaso49/a38018d0.jpg[/IMG]
i got more pics give a second. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2008, 09:26 PM~12328156
> *ok homies here are the pics yall where asking for . MR CLOWN IS GETING CLOSE TO FINISH HIS AZTEKA 49  :cheesy: BEWARE NC  hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


:worship: :worship: please dont hurt lil O ME :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 3 2008, 07:34 PM~12328264
> *Payasoooooooooooooooo!!!! What's up Jose... :biggrin:
> *


whats up MR DAVE long time no see around here .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

ok i work hard in the 49 yester day and today finally found some body who can put the windshieldand the rear glass today :cheesy: 
























































































































im working on the wood this week end


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2008, 09:38 PM~12328311
> *whats up MR DAVE long time see around here .
> *


Yeah I know and I got to come more often on here cause that trokita is gonna kick ass all over the East Coast!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 3 2008, 07:36 PM~12328292
> *:worship: :worship: please dont hurt lil O ME :biggrin:
> *


u think im going to win something on cinco de mayo show big jesse????????? :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 3 2008, 07:49 PM~12328448
> *Yeah I know and I got to come more often on here cause that trokita is gonna kick ass all over the East Coast!!!!
> *


thanks brother


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2008, 09:50 PM~12328470
> *u think im going to win something on cinco de mayo show big jesse?????????  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: 






















:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 3 2008, 07:54 PM~12328521
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


i think so. :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

era tiempo con las fotos loco


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Dec 3 2008, 07:56 PM~12328549
> *era tiempo con las fotos loco
> *


gracias por las fotos que tu me mandaste :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 3 2008, 08:01 PM~12328616
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 
































































i''ll post more this coming week end


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2008, 08:45 PM~12329197
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...





im loving it fucker good job your still my numero uno


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 3 2008, 08:54 PM~12329375
> *im loving it fucker good job your still my numero uno
> *


thanks little brother.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I finally found your Topic! :biggrin: 
Truck is looking good Payaso! Work while you can. Its going to get cold soon! hno:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 4 2008, 12:55 AM~12331802
> *I finally found your Topic!  :biggrin:
> Truck is looking good Payaso! Work while you can. Its going to get cold soon!  hno:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: hno: hno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey these guys like your truck too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 4 2008, 02:01 PM~12335847
> *Hey these guys like your truck too!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you fuking ****** . :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: ta conmadre la aztek49 plans for switches or stock suspencion whever its u answer la troka ta firme homie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 5 2008, 07:37 PM~12348911
> *:thumbsup:  ta conmadre la aztek49 plans for switches or stock suspencion whever its u answer la troka ta firme homie
> *


hydros a wammy tank with 4 batteries 2 switches .  i see you represnting the 713 h town me 2 arriva north side houston tx .


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:yessad: yes sr u welcome to h town we can go cruzing airline or irvington


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 6 2008, 12:45 AM~12351482
> *:yessad: yes sr u welcome to h town we can go cruzing airline or irvington
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: cant wait to go back to H.TOWN


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

YOU JUST A FEW STEPS FROM THE FINISH LANE ECHALE GANAS.


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

YOU JUST A FEW STEPS FROM THE FINISH LANE ECHALE GANAS.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 7 2008, 08:11 PM~12363342
> *YOU JUST A FEW STEPS FROM THE FINISH LANE ECHALE GANAS.
> *


gracias homie.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Damn that trokita is coming out firme. keep up the good work.


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

great pics the truck is f'n bad a$$


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00+Dec 11 2008, 07:45 PM~12404969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies .


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 4 2008, 04:01 PM~12335847
> *Hey these guys like your truck too!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: QUE ONDA CARNAL YA NI CHINGA ESTE GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2008, 08:45 PM~12329197
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...





*Orale Homie, The trokita is looking good! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wussup Payaso? :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Dec 12 2008, 05:42 PM~12415283
> *Orale Homie, The trokita is looking good!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias homeboy.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 12 2008, 08:13 PM~12416466
> *Wussup Payaso? :wave:
> *


was up mandin long time no see. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Dec 12 2008, 05:35 PM~12415233
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: QUE ONDA CARNAL YA NI CHINGA ESTE GUEY :biggrin:
> *


como ves a este pinche ******* carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 13 2008, 09:54 AM~12419504
> *como ves a este pinche ******* carnal. :biggrin:
> *


HE'S BEEN HANGING OUT WITH CARLOS TOO MUCH :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 13 2008, 10:48 AM~12419492
> *was up mandin long time no see.  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Yeah man.... just been chillin.... and you? Hows the truck?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 13 2008, 07:44 PM~12423429
> *Yeah man.... just been chillin.... and you? Hows the truck?
> *


ay esta in the back still waiting 4 me to finish it .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Dec 13 2008, 07:27 PM~12423323
> *HE'S BEEN HANGING OUT WITH CARLOS TOO MUCH :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: hno: hno:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 13 2008, 11:35 PM~12423719
> *ay esta in the back  still waiting 4 me to finish it .
> *


Well finish it already! :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 14 2008, 07:12 AM~12425761
> *Well finish it already! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 14 2008, 08:33 PM~12430285
> *:nicoderm:
> *


q.vo big homie . :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn it man..... that truck turned out sweet :0 :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 15 2008, 03:15 PM~12436486
> *Damn it man..... that truck turned out sweet :0  :0
> *


gracias big - M - brother :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Dec 13 2008, 09:27 PM~12423323
> *HE'S BEEN HANGING OUT WITH CARLOS TOO MUCH :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


theres a big roy sighting :0 :biggrin: where u been lil man


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 22 2008, 09:29 PM~12501993
> *theres a big roy sighting  :0  :biggrin: where u been lil man
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 22 2008, 06:29 PM~12501993
> *theres a big roy sighting  :0  :biggrin: where u been lil man
> *


whats up king jesse .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Dec 16 2008, 08:49 PM~12450555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q.vo mando how you been bro. :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 23 2008, 07:56 PM~12510055
> *q.vo mando how you been bro. :wave:  :wave:
> *


Aqui hombre. Con la mujer que esta a punto de dar a luz. Hopefully the babies can stay in another month. but it doesnt seem like its gonna happen. Y tu? Como estas?


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

orale homie espero q este bien y pos feliz navidad a usted y su familia cuidese homie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 23 2008, 06:19 PM~12510783
> *Aqui hombre. Con la mujer que esta a punto de dar a luz. Hopefully the babies can stay in another month. but it doesnt seem like its gonna happen. Y tu? Como estas?
> *


aqui en la casa esperando los tamales. :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 24 2008, 02:39 PM~12518432
> *orale homie espero q este bien y pos feliz navidad a usted y su familia cuidese homie
> *


orale carnalillo  espero que te la pases bien por alla en houston y no ballas andar en las cantinas pistiando. :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

no carnal family first y eso de la cantina pos ya que vengas pa h town pa llevarte a echarnos unas frias


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 24 2008, 02:47 PM~12518498
> *no carnal family first y eso de la cantina pos ya que vengas pa h town pa llevarte a echarnos unas frias*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Merry christmas Payaso Jose... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 24 2008, 06:08 PM~12519980
> *Merry christmas Payaso Jose... :biggrin:
> *


FELIZ NAVIDAD LUXURIOUS MONTREAL .DAVE :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave: I hope your Christmas was good!


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

nice truck homie love the paint job


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 27 2008, 10:41 AM~12536511
> *:wave:  I hope your Christmas was good!
> *


you too bro.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Dec 27 2008, 11:13 AM~12536628
> *nice truck homie love the paint job
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2008, 08:45 PM~12329197
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


it's been a year today since i started building my 49  check it out . :biggrin: 
















































it's going to hit the streets soon :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking real nice Jose!!!! Great progress in only one year...


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2008, 04:57 PM~12538471
> *Looking real nice Jose!!!! Great progress in only one year...
> *


thanks dave.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 27 2008, 04:58 PM~12538478
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias little bro.


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

lookin good :biggrin: whats left on it


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 27 2008, 05:07 PM~12538521
> *lookin good :biggrin: whats left on it
> *


thanks king jesse  not much :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 25 2008, 02:48 AM~12522707
> *FELIZ NAVIDAD LUXURIOUS MONTREAL .DAVE  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


hahjaha fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2008, 06:16 PM~12538935
> *hahjaha fokker... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hello MR. DAVE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 28 2008, 10:44 AM~12542960
> *:biggrin:  hello MR. DAVE
> *


what's going on Jose? How was your christmas bro?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2008, 02:31 PM~12544678
> *what's going on Jose? How was  your christmas bro?
> *


it was good i had a great time lots of presents for mr.clown :cheesy:  
what did santa cluase bring you for christmas. did he bring any more bling-bling for starburst. i can't wait to see it when it's finished, you're doing a good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 28 2008, 06:17 PM~12545333
> *it was good i  had a great time lots of presents for mr.clown  :cheesy:
> what did santa cluase bring you for christmas. did he bring any more bling-bling for starburst. i can't wait to see it when it's finished, you're doing a good job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I got a few more things for it bro...  I'm glad you had a great christmas Jose!!! 2009 will be your year with the trokita...Putting it down for yourself and the big M!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2008, 06:48 PM~12546478
> *I got a few more things for it bro...   I'm glad you had a great christmas Jose!!! 2009 will be your year with the trokita...Putting it down for yourself and the big M!!!   :cool:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: thanks dave.


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

OLD SCHOOL TROKITA CAME OUT BASS ASS HOMIE, TE AVENTASTE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2009, 10:57 AM~12601061
> *OLD SCHOOL TROKITA CAME OUT BASS ASS HOMIE, TE AVENTASTE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias bro. still got alot of work to do .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713+Jan 3 2009, 06:53 PM~12595960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q.vo mario how are you doing big homie .


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you said your coming back to houston, any possibility you will be starting a new chapter of the majestics :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 4 2009, 11:48 AM~12601407
> *you said your coming back to houston, any possibility you will be starting a new chapter of the majestics  :cheesy:*


if i move back to H TOWN im going to start one we need a chapter overthere . :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 4 2009, 12:54 PM~12601448
> *if i move back to H TOWN  im going to start one we need a chapter overthere . :cheesy:
> *


:yes: i been asking about this in your clubs topic but every one kept ignoring me, but it will be nice. all of the cars in your club look clean


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 4 2009, 11:58 AM~12601481
> *:yes: i been asking about this in your clubs topic but every one kept ignoring me, but it will be nice. all of the cars in your club look clean
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 4 2009, 01:32 PM~12601728
> *thanks bro.
> *


 :biggrin: what i like the most is the hoppers. a show quality car in the pit :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 4 2009, 02:41 PM~12601795
> *:biggrin:  what i like the most is the hoppers. a show quality car in the pit :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2008, 10:45 PM~12329197
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice clean truck :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 4 2009, 03:26 PM~12603017
> *thats a nice clean truck :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 20 2009, 05:31 PM~12763783
> *TTT
> *


q.vole carnal i see you got a new avatar .


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 20 2009, 11:21 PM~12766407
> *q.vole carnal i see you got a new avatar .
> *


YEAH BRO THE DAYTON IS ALMOST LIKE THE ONES I HAVE BUT NOT AS NICE :biggrin: 
MY CAR CLUB LOGO IS ABOUT TO GO UP THER TO HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Q vo yaso? Hows everything homie? :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 21 2009, 03:49 PM~12773687
> *YEAH BRO THE DAYTON IS ALMOST LIKE THE ONES I HAVE BUT NOT AS NICE :biggrin:
> MY CAR CLUB LOGO IS ABOUT TO GO UP THER TO HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND
> *


congrats on your club carnal fred is real kool guy.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 21 2009, 04:14 PM~12773935
> *Q vo yaso? Hows everything homie? :wave:
> *


que onda mando .everything is cool with lots of snow,its fucking cold hno: hno: y tu como andas


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

WUT UP BRO.. YOU EVER DROP THE ASS THIS WEEKEND???
ECHAME UN GRITO AL RATO SI NO AND WELL GET IT DONE THIS WEEK FOR SURE  BY THE WAY TE LLAME ASE RATO HIT ME UP.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 21 2009, 09:46 PM~12775457
> *que onda mando .everything is cool with lots of snow,its fucking cold  hno:  hno: y tu como andas
> *


Im doing good bro. Im going to finally get some work in the Impala after next thursday. My boys are being born on the 5th and I am really looking forward to that. Also trying to get over this cold.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 26 2009, 04:13 PM~12820445
> *WUT UP BRO.. YOU EVER DROP THE ASS THIS WEEKEND???
> ECHAME UN GRITO AL RATO SI NO AND WELL GET IT DONE THIS WEEK FOR SURE  BY THE WAY TE LLAME ASE RATO HIT ME UP.
> *


i'll call you in the morning carnal .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2009, 04:18 PM~12820496
> *Im doing good bro. Im going to finally get some work in the Impala after next thursday. My boys are being born on the 5th and I am really looking forward to that. Also trying to get over this cold.
> *


you got twins bro. :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks amazing considering it took only 1 year :biggrin: 

This buildup pretty much single handedly gave me all the motivation I need to build up my '51, which is in almost the same condition as yours when you started


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jan 27 2009, 12:32 AM~12824974
> *Looks amazing considering it took only 1 year  :biggrin:
> 
> This buildup pretty much single handedly gave me all the motivation I need to build up my '51, which is in almost the same condition as yours when you started
> *


 :0  

TO THE TOP NUTZY


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Jan 26 2009, 10:32 PM~12824974
> *Looks amazing considering it took only 1 year  :biggrin:
> 
> This buildup pretty much single handedly gave me all the motivation I need to build up my '51, which is in almost the same condition as yours when you started
> *


takes alot time to buidl 1 but is worth it . i still got a little bit more work to do on the 49 its getting there. good luck on yours


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 27 2009, 01:09 PM~12830004
> *:0
> 
> TO THE TOP NUTZY
> *


que onda carnal check out the pics of the work we did today .thanks for your help


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

here some fresh pics of todays work we drop the rearend of the trokita today 

thats my big homie 209wintonrojelio :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Thats a nice stance right there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

PAYASO'S49, Scrilla
que onda guey :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

get your ass to work on this truck summer will be here befor you know it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 26 2009, 11:30 PM~12823191
> *you got twins bro. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: But I thought Kakalak was the daddy :angry:
> *


:wow:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2009, 09:54 AM~12847880
> *:wow:
> *


you crasy bro. :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 28 2009, 08:45 PM~12843049
> *here some fresh pics of todays work we drop the rearend of the trokita today
> 
> thats my big homie 209wintonrojelio  :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

q-vo jose looking good. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2009, 12:54 PM~12847880
> *:wow:
> *


Thats the same face your wife put when she saw my meat. :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 29 2009, 12:30 PM~12849386
> *q-vo jose looking good. :biggrin:
> *


que onda eddie where have you been bro,long time no c .... :wave: :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 29 2009, 12:40 PM~12849474
> *Thats the same face your wife put when she saw my meat.  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 29 2009, 01:36 PM~12848363
> *you crasy bro. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 29 2009, 03:40 PM~12849474
> *Thats the same face your wife put when she saw my meat.  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :angry: Hey fkr, I didnt type that :angry: 






















































:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

commin along nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 29 2009, 01:48 PM~12850115
> *que onda eddie where have  you been bro,long time no c ....  :wave:  :wave:
> *


pues aqui nomas. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 29 2009, 02:58 PM~12850869
> *commin along nice homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## Sirchore (Sep 2, 2007)

DAM HOMIE DATS A FIRME TRUCK I GOT A 66 GMC THATS IN DA PROCESS OF GETTIN SPRAYED SOON HOPEFULLY. GOOD JOB MAN :biggrin: 

sir choRE


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 29 2009, 06:12 PM~12852667
> *pues aqui nomas. :biggrin:
> *


pimp avatar :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 29 2009, 07:47 PM~12853521
> *:wave:
> *


was up brother toons .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sirchore_@Jan 29 2009, 06:41 PM~12852929
> *DAM HOMIE DATS A FIRME TRUCK I GOT A 66 GMC THATS IN DA PROCESS OF GETTIN SPRAYED SOON HOPEFULLY. GOOD JOB MAN :biggrin:
> 
> sir choRE
> *


grasias homie.


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2008, 08:45 PM~12329197
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that a bad ass truck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Jose!!!


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: 3 MORE FUCKING INCHES I ESTARIA ASTA EL SUELO  SI TAN SOLO PESARA 50 MORE POUNDS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Damn nice! One day ill find me a truck & build it up like this one..


:thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by romero13+Jan 29 2009, 08:12 PM~12853793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grasias bro.....


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 30 2009, 08:01 AM~12857315
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: 3 MORE FUCKING INCHES I ESTARIA ASTA EL SUELO   SI TAN SOLO PESARA 50 MORE POUNDS :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


esperate un tiempesito para ponerle su wammytank y 4 baterias y la bamos amirar asta el piso carnal ..... :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: ta firme la aztek 49 homie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Jan 31 2009, 12:53 AM~12865091
> *:thumbsup: ta firme la aztek 49 homie
> *


GRACIAS BRO . QUE TAL DE FRIO EN HOUSTON TX.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2009, 07:22 AM~12880390
> *:wave:
> *


waz up kakalak how ride is coming .


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 28 2009, 09:45 PM~12843049
> *here some fresh pics of todays work we drop the rearend of the trokita today
> 
> thats my big homie 209wintonrojelio  :biggrin:
> ...


lookin real good!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAYASO'S49, payfred
was up freddy . :wave:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 PM~12888272
> *lookin real good!!
> *


 :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 2 2009, 09:22 PM~12888419
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAYASO'S49, payfred
> was up freddy .  :wave:
> *


Sup Big Homie that truck lookin nice man!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 PM~12888272
> *lookin real good!!
> *


thanks big homie lets keep up the trokitas project's going .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 2 2009, 09:24 PM~12888451
> *Sup Big Homie that truck lookin nice man!
> *


thanks bro .you got the murals done in your car ? .


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 2 2009, 09:26 PM~12888499
> *thanks bro .you got the murals done in your car ? .
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

no hay mucho frio ta conmadre pa dar la vuelta


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 2 2009, 10:24 PM~12888453
> *thanks big homie lets keep up the trokitas project's going .
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713+Feb 3 2009, 02:42 AM~12890956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*TT~M~T*


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Q vo? :wave:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

damn thats a bad a$$ truck thats my dream truck homie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Nice truck homie


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Feb 7 2009, 09:40 PM~12938297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: Q.VOLE HOMIE .


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 30 2009, 10:06 PM~12862692
> *thanks dave your bigbody is looking real good you need to finish it so i can drive it . :biggrin:
> *


hahaha thanks Jose but you got your trokita looking awsome to drive so you won't need my cadillac... :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:biggrin: Q ONDA HOMIE YA ESTA JALANDO O Q ROLLO


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Feb 13 2009, 12:45 PM~12994249
> *:biggrin: Q ONDA HOMIE YA ESTA JALANDO O Q ROLLO
> *


todabia no nesesito comprar el mustang 11 front suspention y cuesta como $1800 ya pronto la tengo que acabar ..


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 08:02 AM~12991938
> *hahaha thanks Jose but you got your trokita looking awsome to drive so you won't need my cadillac... :biggrin:
> *


kool  when are you coming to the shows from the east coast ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 13 2009, 04:34 PM~12995201
> *kool    when are you coming to the shows from the east coast ?
> *


well I was hoping for a SLM show on the east coast this summer but I know I will most likely be in Vegas with my fleet


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 06:23 PM~12997078
> *well I was hoping for a SLM show on the east coast this summer but I know I will most likely be in Vegas with my fleet
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i'll see you in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 13 2009, 02:32 PM~12995184
> *todabia no nesesito comprar el mustang 11 front suspention y cuesta como $1800 ya pronto la tengo que acabar ..
> *


No com-pren-day Jose :cheesy:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred+Feb 14 2009, 08:26 AM~13001149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: que onda mando .


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 17 2009, 11:06 PM~13033494
> *:biggrin: waz up freddy .
> thaks big jesee .
> :wave: que onda mando .
> *


Aqui bro! Putting in work into the 64. Trying to finish it already. :biggrin: And the kids arent letting me sleep.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT for the homie!!


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP JOSE.PICS,PICS :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 1 2009, 10:45 AM~13144390
> *WHATS UP JOSE.PICS,PICS :biggrin:
> *


que onda eddie how you been bro.  pics coming soon .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 17 2009, 08:20 PM~13033659
> *Aqui bro! Putting in work into the 64. Trying to finish it already. :biggrin: And the kids arent letting me sleep.
> *


echale ganas mando. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Feb 28 2009, 12:42 PM~13138370
> *TTT for the homie!!
> *


thanks for the bump homie.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

q-vo


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 1 2009, 08:30 PM~13148340
> *q-vo
> *


was up paul como estas .


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 1 2009, 08:27 PM~13148305
> *que onda eddie how you been bro.    pics coming soon .
> *


PUES AQUI NOMAS CARNAL,SIN FERIA


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 1 2009, 07:32 PM~13148356
> *was up  paul como estas .
> *


bien...e tu


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

badass 49 homie!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 1 2009, 09:03 PM~13148679
> *PUES AQUI NOMAS CARNAL,SIN FERIA
> *


damn estamos igual bro.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 1 2009, 09:05 PM~13148698
> *bien...e tu
> *


aqui at home without work .  i hope things get better soon .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Mar 1 2009, 09:16 PM~13148810
> *badass 49 homie!
> *


thanks homie .


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 1 2009, 09:30 PM~13148338
> *thanks for the bump homie.
> *


i needed motivation :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 2 2009, 01:27 PM~13152749
> *aqui at home without work .   i hope things get better soon .
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 2 2009, 10:29 AM~13152768
> *i needed motivation :biggrin:
> *


i need money to give you motivation . :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 2 2009, 09:27 AM~13152749
> *aqui at home without work .   i hope things get better soon .
> *


same here  pinche economy


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 2 2009, 11:30 AM~13152780
> *i need money to give you motivation . :biggrin:
> *


i hear ya there


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

get to work hehehe


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Hope you get some work bro.... Keep your head up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 2 2009, 03:46 PM~13155704
> *Hope you get some work bro.... Keep your head up.... :thumbsup:
> *


grasias mando.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> here some fresh pics of todays work we drop the rearend of the trokita today
> 
> thats my big homie 209wintonrojelio :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Whats up HoMie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> > here some fresh pics of todays work we drop the rearend of the trokita today
> >
> > thats my big homie 209wintonrojelio :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2009, 01:52 PM~13210165
> *Whats up HoMie
> *


My cut drips blue & gold .. :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: was up bro how thaings in florida


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT for a bangin ass truck

and for my messican homeboys
TTT for a bangin ass trokita :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 7 2009, 09:20 PM~13211880
> *My cut drips blue &  gold .. :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  was up bro how thaings in florida
> *


like it :biggrin: Battleing this ragweed :angry:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*what's up homie! How's it going carnal? *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred+Mar 8 2009, 12:01 AM~13214345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good carnal .how's the trokita its coming any progres ??.


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:biggrin: hey q vo homie q rollo u working already or u still en el canton orale homie i hope u find a job real soon so u can finish the 49 truck


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 8 2009, 01:32 PM~13217046
> *
> good carnal .how's the trokita its coming any progres ??.
> *




*It's getting there....I just got word from the painter that he will have the cab painted by the end of the month. I've been waiting to start doing some jale on the troka but I was on hold because I don't have the cab to finish off a couple more things...... :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

pos onde anda el homeboy payaso


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Mar 14 2009, 06:59 PM~13282149
> *pos onde anda el homeboy payaso
> *


aqui ando bro.... nomas que no quiero ni entrar aqui porque no tengo fotos para poner aqui de la 49.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Mar 10 2009, 09:16 AM~13235314
> *It's getting there....I just got word from the painter that he will have the cab painted by the end of the month. I've been waiting to start doing some jale on the troka but I was on hold because I don't have the cab to finish off a couple more things...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good to hear carnal echale ganas.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Saludos Carbron... Donde Estan Todas Las Chichonas Aya En El NC? We Finna Make It Llover A Lo Cabron... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 19 2009, 04:15 AM~13323598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: .was up homeboys como estan todos .


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

moar foe toes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713+Mar 20 2009, 12:09 AM~13334380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll post fotos soon bro. :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a homie


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 22 2009, 06:57 AM~13351897
> *
> q.vo bro. como estas  .
> i'll post fotos soon bro. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT for them pics :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Mar 22 2009, 01:27 PM~13354177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get you some pic's this coming wednesday of some part's i never post on this topic.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Qvo yaso? Hey can I take pics of your truck? PM me for details.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

keep on trucking homie :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 26 2009, 01:17 PM~13397753
> *keep on trucking homie :biggrin:
> *


hola paul como estas bro.  im back workin so i'll be buying the rest of the parts for the troka. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 26 2009, 01:15 PM~13397739
> *Qvo yaso? Hey can I take pics of your truck? PM me for details.
> *


simon homie any time. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 26 2009, 01:03 PM~13397643
> *:cheesy:
> *


sorry MR.KANDY DRIPPA i work late yesterday i didn't have time for the pics. :uh:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 26 2009, 05:23 PM~13399830
> *hola paul como estas bro.    im back workin so i'll be buying the rest of the parts for the troka. :0  :biggrin:
> *


keep us posted


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

#1 BomB Truck on the East Coast!!! :biggrin: keep on truckin Ho*M*ie!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 26 2009, 08:15 PM~13401663
> *keep us posted
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 26 2009, 09:09 PM~13402413
> *#1 BomB Truck on the East Coast!!!  :biggrin: keep on truckin HoMie!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

DONDE ESTAN LAS PINCHE'S FOTOS,CHINGADO JOSE :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 27 2009, 08:54 PM~13412205
> *DONDE ESTAN LAS PINCHE'S FOTOS,CHINGADO JOSE :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: no se donde estan. :biggrin: q.vo eddie how you been carnal long time no see around here .


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT for tha homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 27 2009, 11:54 PM~13412205
> *DONDE ESTAN LAS PINCHE'S FOTOS,CHINGADO JOSE :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 27 2009, 11:54 PM~13412205
> *DONDE ESTAN LAS PINCHE'S FOTOS,CHINGADO JOSE :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


nice avi homie.............................oh and the trucks nice too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 07:40 PM~13448105
> *nice avi homie.............................oh and the trucks nice too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

YA ENCONTRASTE TRABAJO IS GOOD TO HEARD


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Apr 3 2009, 06:14 PM~13478510
> *YA ENCONTRASTE TRABAJO IS GOOD TO HEARD
> *


simon homie ya encontre ya pronto boy a terminar este pinche jonque. :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

FOTOES.....ANDALA ANDALA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa+Apr 6 2009, 09:34 AM~13495836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks 4 the bump homie.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

post some pics of this badass trokita Jose!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2009, 04:17 PM~13576174
> *post some pics of this badass trokita Jose!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i dont have any new pics at this time . but i will post some soon dave .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 14 2009, 05:24 PM~13576859
> *
> *


was up big homie are you ready for cinco de mayo show ????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 14 2009, 08:17 PM~13577366
> *i dont have any new pics at this time . but i will post some soon dave .
> *


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

q-vo jose estas trabajando o que


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Apr 14 2009, 08:31 PM~13579056
> *q-vo jose estas trabajando o que
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: simon carnal  porque me bas a conseguir trabajo en san jose ca . :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 14 2009, 07:06 PM~13576059
> *soon. :biggrin:
> q.vo mando it's going be ready  soon  for the pics .
> thanks 4 the bump homie.
> *


Dejame saber. Im down to take a trip and kick it with you guys.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 16 2009, 04:39 AM~13592107
> *Dejame saber. Im down to take a trip and kick it with you guys.
> *


horale cool bro..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Apr 14 2009, 11:31 PM~13579056
> *q-vo jose estas trabajando o que
> *


I like when you post :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 15 2009, 03:06 PM~13585971
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: simon carnal   porque me bas a conseguir trabajo en san jose ca . :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: dos semanas sin jale.... :banghead:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 17 2009, 04:16 AM~13603596
> *I like when you post :biggrin:
> *


oh taking advatage of my avatar huh :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Apr 23 2009, 08:37 PM~13672572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: dos semanas sin jale.... :banghead:
> *



bente para aca a trabajar piscando hojas de tabaco. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 23 2009, 08:33 PM~13672525
> *:h5:
> *



was up my brotha  are you gonna come to my house in 2 weeks so we can work in the 49????? i just order $ 4500 in parts. :biggrin: get ready NC .WE ARE COMING TO GET YALL. :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

wheres the rice milk? i want the strawberry flavor and kricketts buyin'


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 24 2009, 09:14 PM~13683121
> *wheres the rice milk? i want the strawberry flavor and kricketts buyin'
> *


 :h5: Damn Right!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 24 2009, 08:50 PM~13682930
> *was up my brotha   are you gonna come to my house in 2 weeks so we can  work in the 49????? i just order $ 4500 in parts. :biggrin:  get ready NC .WE ARE COMING TO GET YALL. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 24 2009, 11:41 PM~13683339
> *:h5: Damn Right!!!
> *


and a big bowl of rice pudding... kozy shack style


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Apr 23 2009, 11:37 PM~13672585
> *oh taking advatage of my avatar huh :biggrin:
> *


:happysad: I get all funny inside :happysad:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 24 2009, 11:50 PM~13682930
> *was up my brotha   are you gonna come to my house in 2 weeks so we can  work in the 49????? i just order $ 4500 in parts. :biggrin:  get ready NC .WE ARE COMING TO GET YALL. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: hno: 


:dunno: :dunno: 

:h5:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Apr 25 2009, 03:26 PM~13687647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro.  

i'll see you guys in benson in 2 weeks.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 25 2009, 12:08 PM~13686605
> *:happysad: I get all funny inside :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 25 2009, 10:56 PM~13689144
> *
> thanks bro.
> 
> ...


you aint goin to gboro?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 25 2009, 08:23 PM~13689328
> *you aint goin to gboro?
> *


yes sir.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

i see you there :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 25 2009, 10:57 PM~13689153
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

Q ONDA PAYASO Q AY D NUEVO


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Apr 26 2009, 05:01 PM~13695286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was up big mario .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 27 2009, 07:32 AM~13700990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda listo homie para ir ala cantina o que o ya deperdis al sabado/domingo de la airline .


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 30 2009, 07:07 PM~13746264
> *q.vo maaaaaaaaando.
> was up big mario .
> *


Aqui on the grind.. tu?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 30 2009, 06:14 PM~13746327
> *que onda roberto i hope i meet some of u homies  in houston in octuber boy a ir a una 15nera de mi sobrina aya nos guachamos. :biggrin:
> que onda listo  homie para  ir ala cantina o que o ya deperdis al sabado/domingo de la airline .
> *


long way, i mean long drive from nc to tx in that nice truck of yours :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 3 2009, 11:47 PM~13776411
> *long way, i mean long drive from nc to tx in that nice truck of yours  :cheesy:
> *


 not to long is only 19 hour's with out stoping. just 4 gas . :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 30 2009, 05:07 PM~13746800
> *Aqui on the grind.. tu?
> *



yo aqui just chill in waiting on parts 4 the aztek 49. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

KAKALAK Today, 04:21 AM | | Post #659 

Paying Duez 

Posts: 20,098
Joined: Mar 2005
From: {NC}NOW{FLA}
Car Club:M- :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

was up homies here are few pics of some work we did just a little taste :cheesy: . thanks to my homie chupon for his help 
all this part's are getting polish Monday.  
the firewall 

























and this is where my 2 pump's going to sit.
















I'll post more pics soon is i get the part's i already order y'all will see the 49 rolling soon.  very soon :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: bad ass truck


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 16 2009, 09:14 AM~13904686
> *:thumbsup: bad ass truck
> *


thanks H .TOWN homie .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2009, 09:13 PM~13908955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is are future .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 17 2009, 12:50 PM~13911566
> *this is are future .
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looking good carnal


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 17 2009, 10:38 AM~13911803
> *looking good carnal
> *


gracias big homie .


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 17 2009, 11:50 AM~13911566
> *this is are future .
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT and wating for the pics!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 04:38 PM~13924233
> *TTT and wating for the pics!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


here you go dave. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

OK this is how the 49 looks like right now cant wait to see it with all this pats i got .  

































































next pics are the parts i got is to much to list . all i need is the aluminum radiator should be here in the next few days .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

and the mustang 11 suspension still have to put it together but my big homies from the club are coming to help me put everything together. 
OK MR LAC-OF-RESPECT. WESTCOASTRIDING. 4SHOW WE GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO. :biggrin: 
















































[IMG







]http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll311/payaso49/DSC00969.jpg[/IMG]
















DAMN THATS ALOT OF WORK. :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

damn i was forgetting this other ones thanks to the ups guy. :biggrin: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Not only this trokita is badass but now it is going to be fun to drive places with all that modern shit... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 06:11 PM~13925224
> *Not only this trokita is badass but now it is going to be fun to drive places with all that modern shit... :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


maybe will be cruising together next year at Greensboro NC next year Dave i hope u make it.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 05:11 PM~13925224
> *Not only this trokita is badass but now it is going to be fun to drive places with all that modern shit... :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


hater :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 18 2009, 06:31 PM~13925473
> *hater :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: was up big homie. :h5:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 18 2009, 08:31 PM~13925473
> *hater :biggrin:
> *


hahaha somehow I knew you would come up and say that... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 08:16 PM~13925295
> *maybe will  be cruising together next year at Greensboro NC  next year Dave i hope u make it.
> *


hell yeah Jose we will cause this is one of the trips/shows I want to go to next year!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 18 2009, 06:41 PM~13925569
> *:wave:
> *


was up big freddy. :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 06:44 PM~13925613
> *hell yeah Jose we will cause this is one of the trips/shows I want to go to next year!!!
> *


cool im counting on that.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 05:36 PM~13925526
> *:biggrin:  was up big homie. :h5:
> *


checking out all your goodies


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 08:51 PM~13925708
> *cool im counting on that.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Man fuck this bitch! Here I come PAYASO Im on my way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2009, 09:25 PM~13926168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD PAYASO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49+May 9 2009, 01:44 AM~13834285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I MIGHT AS WELL PUT MINES IN HERE TOO.









LA TROKITA IS LOOKIN FIRME HOMIE...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 19 2009, 07:34 AM~13930841
> *ARE U THAT SHORT, THAT U NEED A LADDER TO GET IN THE BACK OF UR VAN :biggrin:
> I MIGHT AS WELL PUT MINES IN HERE TOO.
> 
> ...


:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 09:03 PM~13925107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NIKKAH............... did you rob a bank or something :scrutinize:



If you didnt, I know one thing ............................ YOU JUST HURT THE HATERS FEELINGS


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2009, 04:45 AM~13930861
> *DAMN NIKKAH............... did you rob a bank or something :scrutinize:
> If you didnt, I know one thing ............................ YOU JUST HURT THE HATERS FEELINGS
> *


nah homie i just hit the lottery last week here's my proved. :biggrin: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 19 2009, 04:34 AM~13930841
> *ARE U THAT SHORT, THAT U NEED A LADDER TO GET IN THE BACK OF UR VAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I MIGHT AS WELL PUT MINES IN HERE TOO.
> 
> ...


thank bro..


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2009, 07:25 PM~13926168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was fast. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@May 18 2009, 08:29 PM~13927119
> *LOOKING GOOD PAYASO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks my brotha.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 19 2009, 08:21 AM~13930943
> *nah homie i just hit the lottery last week here's my proved. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


proof????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 17 2009, 11:47 AM~13911553
> *thanks H .TOWN homie .
> *


no problem.when you coming back


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 19 2009, 08:02 PM~13940487
> *no problem.when you coming back
> *


i'm going to visit my family in octuber.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 20 2009, 06:13 AM~13944353
> *
> *


q.vo mando. :h5:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 20 2009, 10:13 AM~13945150
> *i'm going to visit my family in octuber.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2009, 08:25 PM~13926168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


His ole lady walked in! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 04:43 PM~13961910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we will be there poncho. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 21 2009, 12:13 PM~13958939
> *His ole lady walked in! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

ya esta aca lo esperamos pa echarnos unas frias o si no pos al sabadomingo no mas me avisas pa alistar los huaraches


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@May 22 2009, 03:22 AM~13966335
> *ya esta aca lo esperamos pa echarnos unas frias o si no pos al sabadomingo no mas me avisas pa alistar los huaraches
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@May 22 2009, 12:22 AM~13966335
> *ya esta aca lo esperamos pa echarnos unas frias o si no pos al sabadomingo no mas me avisas pa alistar los huaraches
> *


orale lla dijistes.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 22 2009, 05:27 PM~13971950
> *orale lla dijistes.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 04:48 PM~13973117
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## UCE(NC) (May 14, 2009)

VERRY VERRY NICE


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 02:59 PM~14016560
> *:wave:
> *


was up mando its getting close for you to come to NC get that camera ready. :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 27 2009, 06:04 PM~14016612
> *was up mando its getting close for you to come to NC get that camera ready. :cheesy:
> *


Dejame saber. I am there bro. You thinking cover? :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 04:30 PM~14017622
> *Dejame saber. I am there bro. You thinking cover? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 can't wait :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2009, 08:25 PM~13926168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 08:09 PM~13925201
> *damn  i was forgetting this other ones thanks to the ups guy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats in there?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 28 2009, 12:01 AM~14020537
> *whats in there?
> *


x99999999999999999999 :wow:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 27 2009, 09:01 PM~14020537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not what u fools thinking. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 28 2009, 09:06 AM~14023241
> *not what u fools thinking. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 06:08 AM~14023251
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 28 2009, 09:10 AM~14023255
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 06:03 PM~13925107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 , damn homie, u going all the way on this ALREADY bad ass truck, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

what up homie, this is what i like to see cant wait to catch that girl on that road! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 09:37 AM~14024925
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 , damn homie, u going all the way on this ALREADY bad ass truck,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias homie u got a bad ass hopper 2  .cant wait to be cruising around h.town in this 49. :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@May 28 2009, 09:55 AM~14025174
> *what up homie, this is what i like to see cant wait to catch that girl on that road! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


was up little Harrison . u will see that real soon .


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

got damn fool!! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*what's up homie! I see you bought a lot of goodies for the troka! It's going to look firme! keep it up ese....*


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 28 2009, 04:56 PM~14029412
> *got damn fool!! :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


i try to do my best.  thanks big fred


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@May 28 2009, 09:58 PM~14032890
> *what's up homie! I see you bought a lot of goodies for the troka! It's going to look firme! keep it up ese....
> *


q.vo carnal .  I'm still waiting on some more staff they fucking take to long to shipped.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

hey homes if you need some help with this stuff let me know. I am ready willing and able to help.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 29 2009, 06:18 AM~14034685
> *hey homes if you need some help with this stuff let me know. I am ready willing and able to help.
> *


thanks a lot bro..  I'll be calling you soon


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Dam stacking up the parts...looking good man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 29 2009, 06:22 AM~14034704
> *Dam stacking up the parts...looking good man!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: . thanks homie.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 29 2009, 06:24 AM~14034713
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: . thanks homie.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Will be tight to see them all on the truck! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 29 2009, 09:04 AM~14034617
> *q.vo carnal .   I'm still waiting on some more staff they fucking take to long to shipped.
> *


brag about it why dontcha :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

>


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 29 2009, 07:58 PM~14041593


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

let me try again. :angry:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+May 29 2009, 08:08 PM~14041714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry I coudnt resist :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 30 2009, 07:03 AM~14044927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: i don't have any more i'll shoot some this coming weekend . :happysad:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Must be nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

If you want some help you might wanna get me early. Once I get started welding on my 58 there might be no stopping me.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 2 2009, 10:40 AM~14070896
> *If you want some help you might wanna get me early. Once I get started welding on my 58 there might be no stopping me.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 1 2009, 09:05 AM~14059602
> *:twak: i don't  have any more i'll shoot some this coming weekend . :happysad:
> *


Pics of you not having anymore pics, or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 04:43 PM~14074735
> *Pics of you not having anymore pics, or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 04:43 PM~14074735
> *Pics of you not having anymore pics, or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


* <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ make over!!!*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 6 2009, 11:16 PM~14115968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks to carlos. kricket .frank aka 58 delpala and peace. i couldn't do it with out you help homies thanks . :h5: :h5: uffin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAYASO'S49, 58 Del-pala


:wave:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Your very welcome homie. It was alot of fun and I was glad to do it.


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 6 2009, 11:15 PM~14115960
> * <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ make over!!!
> 
> 
> ...






Bad Ass work homies, clean ass welds.....Looks very good Payaso!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn that IFS sets that truck off....................... Why didnt you put the strokes in while it was apart?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 7 2009, 10:33 AM~14117982
> *Damn that IFS sets that truck off....................... Why didnt you put the strokes in while it was apart?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: More to come!!! Our day ended before we did! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 7 2009, 05:32 AM~14116889
> *thanks to  carlos. kricket .frank aka 58 delpala  and peace. i couldn't do it with out you help homies thanks . :h5:  :h5:  uffin:
> *


Yes SiiiR!!! All Day ~ Every Day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 7 2009, 01:48 PM~14118054
> *:biggrin: More to come!!! Our day ended before we did!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Jun 7 2009, 08:29 AM~14117430
> *Bad Ass work homies, clean ass welds.....Looks very good Payaso!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Alex.  were going to take the frame off again Tuesday to get it powder coated burgundy.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 7 2009, 10:48 AM~14118054
> *:biggrin: More to come!!! Our day ended before we did!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 7 2009, 09:39 PM~14120838
> *thanks Alex.    were going to take the frame off again Tuesday to get it powder coated burgundy.
> *


Make sure to build those motor mounts first homie. I would hate to see all that coating get ruined. Also once its done, if I aint there, where the upper A Arm bolts to the frame needs to be ground down to metal. the cross bar has grooves in it that are supposed to bite into the metal to hold the allignment. You can touch those spots with alittle regular paint to keep it from rusting but the Powder Coat is too thick.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 8 2009, 04:12 AM~14124112
> *Make sure to build those motor mounts first homie. I would hate to see all that coating get ruined. Also once its done, if I aint there, where the upper A Arm bolts to the frame needs to be ground down to metal. the cross bar has grooves in it that are supposed to bite into the metal to hold the allignment. You can touch those spots with alittle regular paint to keep it from rusting but the Powder Coat is too thick.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 8 2009, 05:07 AM~14124170
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


what's up MY MEXICAN BROTHER. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

New front suspension is looking dam sexy! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: Lookin mean Yaso!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 8 2009, 07:00 AM~14124507
> *:thumbsup: Lookin mean Yaso!
> *


gracias carnal.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 8 2009, 05:36 AM~14124227
> *New front suspension is looking dam sexy!  :thumbsup:
> *


to sexy. :biggrin: thanks bro.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 8 2009, 10:41 AM~14124705
> *gracias carnal.
> *


ITS OFFICIAL..... WHen i grow up, I wanna be like the HOMIE PAYASO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 8 2009, 10:02 AM~14125787
> *ITS OFFICIAL..... WHen i grow up, I wanna be like the HOMIE PAYASO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Good job bro! Looking good!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jun 8 2009, 10:13 PM~14134511
> *Good job bro!  Looking good!
> *


thanks carnal.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAYASO'S49, Pepper69R

WHAT ARE U DOING IN TOPIC. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J\K :biggrin: 
whats up big home girl.


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 8 2009, 10:02 AM~14125787
> *ITS OFFICIAL..... WHen i grow up, I wanna be like the HOMIE PAYASO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dude be careful what you ask for. :biggrin: now look what you did, he heard you. your homie's head is already big enough. :roflmao: :roflmao: You should have just said you want a cool truck like payaso. :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 9 2009, 01:20 PM~14140269
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAYASO'S49, Pepper69R
> 
> ...


 :0 I'm sight seeing dude. :biggrin: I'll get there. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@Jun 9 2009, 01:22 PM~14140282
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dude be careful what you ask for. :biggrin: now look what you did, he heard you. your homie's head is already big enough. :roflmao:  :roflmao: You should have just said you want a cool truck like payaso. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u crazy


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 19 2009, 05:21 AM~13930943
> *nah homie i just hit the lottery last week here's my proved. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


chingado :biggrin: i need about that much too :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jun 10 2009, 08:19 AM~14148733
> *chingado :biggrin: i need about that much too :cheesy:
> *


yo tambien ya se me acabo esa feria.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

awsome project homie, cant wait to see it done :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 10 2009, 04:37 PM~14153223
> *awsome project homie, cant wait to see it done :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 10 2009, 09:51 AM~14149574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S HAPPENIN MR.KAKALAK :h5:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Whats the word on the frame???


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 12 2009, 10:11 AM~14170947
> *Whats the word on the frame???
> *


i just got home from carlos shop we work on the motor Mount's and frame we should have the frame ready to get powder coat this Monday we taking of the cab Sunday to take it to the body shop we painting the belly and shave the fire wall.


----------



## slimneverdies (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey man, does your power rack & pinion input shaft housing touch the heidts crossmember? I have the same crossmember but dont know if the rack & pinion is the right one.


----------



## slimneverdies (Aug 11, 2006)

sorry about the large pic


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slimneverdies_@Jun 13 2009, 05:02 PM~14181552
> *Hey man, does your power rack & pinion input shaft housing touch the heidts crossmember? I have the same crossmember but dont know if the rack & pinion is the right one.
> 
> 
> ...


i'll check it out in the morning and let you know. thats the same mustang 11 suspention i have.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I can answer that. Yes it hits. We had to grind off a funky little square piece that was up there on Payaso's Rack but I dont see it on yours. There is no need for a lot of clearance since it should all be locked down solid. Also keep in mind if you just mocked it up once the bolts pull the rubber grommet tight it will "push" that input shaft back some and since the crossmember is kinda angled it will increase the clearance.


----------



## slimneverdies (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks man, yah we have the exact mustang kit. I called them boys at Heidts and they said it is common to notch there crossmember to put a power rack on instead of a manual rack. That just dont sound right


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## slimneverdies (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks dude!!


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

PAYASO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jun 16 2009, 02:35 PM~14208635
> *PAYASO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



que onda pancho bas a donar el set up pa la aztek'49 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 17 2009, 10:35 PM~14223494
> *que onda pancho bas a donar el set up pa la aztek'49  :biggrin:
> *


that rack and pinion or what ever its called. what does it do? did you like the outcome?


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 17 2009, 09:35 PM~14223494
> *que onda pancho bas a donar el set up pa la aztek'49  :biggrin:
> *


ya les dije q si pero no quieren ati y a roy let me know whenu ready


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 17 2009, 11:45 PM~14223606
> *that rack and pinion or what ever its called. what does it do? did you like the outcome?
> *


its a steering component


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: truck is coming out bad ass


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jun 18 2009, 04:58 PM~14232032
> *ya les dije q si pero no quieren ati y a roy  let me know whenu ready
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: lla casi estoy ready i'll let u know soon .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 18 2009, 05:28 PM~14232376
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  truck is coming out bad ass
> *


thanks houston homie.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 18 2009, 07:02 PM~14232087
> *its a steering component
> *


o'rrly?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 17 2009, 08:45 PM~14223606
> *that rack and pinion or what ever its called. what does it do? did you like the outcome?
> *


the rack and pinion is for the power steering .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Jun 18 2009, 06:55 PM~14233310
> *
> *


whats up king jesse . wheen u busting out the 63 ????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 18 2009, 10:41 PM~14234283
> *the rack and pinion is for the power steering .
> *


oes it help out? you felt a difference?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2009, 08:44 PM~14234313
> *oes it help out? you felt a difference?
> *


:biggrin: how can i explain this to you little buddy . OK the old trucks come with the manual steering that mean the steering wheel is to hard to turn so with the power steering its going to make the steering be soft to turn. i hope that help's . :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 18 2009, 11:31 PM~14234816
> *:biggrin:  how can i explain this to you little buddy . OK the old trucks come with the manual steering that mean the steering wheel is to hard to turn so with the power steering its going to make the steering be soft to turn. i hope that help's . :biggrin:
> *


:happysad: forgot that some of the older rides didnt have power steering


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

no duermes nada loko :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAYASO'S49, mylowrider88

cuanto guey wammytank set up chrome ???? :cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 18 2009, 10:43 PM~14234970
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAYASO'S49, mylowrider88
> 
> ...


call me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jun 19 2009, 12:47 AM~14235017
> *call me
> *


anything but daddy :cheesy: (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2009, 06:24 AM~14237067
> *anything but daddy :cheesy:  (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :rant:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2009, 05:24 AM~14237067
> *anything but daddy :cheesy:  (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 19 2009, 08:41 AM~14237143
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

QUE TRANSA!!!!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 28 2009, 05:25 PM~14322516
> *QUE TRANSA!!!!!!!
> *


que onda big marty . :h5:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Good meeting you Payaso. Next time hopefully you can bring your Truck and I'll bring my Cutty :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 12:15 PM~14327900
> *Good meeting you Payaso. Next time hopefully you can bring your Truck and I'll bring my Cutty :biggrin:
> *


And when will this be? When they no longer make hydraulics? :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 30 2009, 05:28 AM~14338318
> *And when will this be? When they no longer make hydraulics?  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mando did u go to the miami picnic???


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 09:15 AM~14327900
> *Good meeting you Payaso. Next time hopefully you can bring your Truck and I'll bring my Cutty :biggrin:
> *


good meeting u too brother  im take ing the 49 to the obssesion picnic in september 27 in atlanta. :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 28 2009, 06:14 PM~14322900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's up frank long time no see how you been??


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jun 28 2009, 09:52 PM~14324819
> *
> *


que onda mr.toons


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 30 2009, 10:37 PM~14345689
> *what's up frank long time no see how you been??
> *


Been workin on the 58 and waitin for you to call me to come help with the truck. Talked to Carlos on sunday so I am up to date on the work. Just let me know when you need me!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 30 2009, 08:28 AM~14338318
> *And when will this be? When they no longer make hydraulics?  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: I just told you the next miami show :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14345669
> *good meeting u too brother    im take ing  the 49 to the obssesion picnic in september 27 in atlanta. :cheesy:
> *


cool , wont make that one but I hope you guys have a safe "flat tire free" trip :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Jul 1 2009, 03:49 AM~14349012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE BUILD BRO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE DONE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 1 2009, 09:52 PM~14358419
> *NICE BUILD BRO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE DONE
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

post the pics homie........ I know you got them  :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wave: que onda mis paisa como estan. aqui esta un calor de la chingada


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 3 2009, 10:20 AM~14372036
> *:wave: que onda mis paisa como estan. aqui esta un calor de la chingada
> *


q.vo carnal a qui tambien esta caliente de amadre lla paresco *****. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 04:45 AM~14370626
> *post the pics homie........ I know you got them   :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro dont got pics right now. :uh:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Well you got some pics of the truck all torn appart again so it can get done the right way


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

better get a move on it.... that was alot of parts that needed installed on the trokita!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 5 2009, 08:45 PM~14388457
> *better get a move on it.... that was alot of parts that needed installed on the trokita!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: it is alot parts .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 5 2009, 11:47 PM~14388486
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: it is alot parts .
> *


lots :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 6 2009, 10:06 PM~14398797
> *
> *


mario long time no see gordito i'll see u in september. :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2009, 04:58 AM~14400573
> *:ttt: :biggrin: :wave:
> *


what's up my brotha.  i like u avatar cant really tell I'm on that pic. :cheesy:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 10 2008, 12:42 PM~11306443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



de aqueyas homie y que viva mexico cabrones . que no


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

tight work keep it up


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 7 2009, 07:47 PM~14407139
> *de aqueyas homie  y que viva mexico cabrones .  que no
> *


gracias bro.  y que viva mexico :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Jul 7 2009, 07:49 PM~14407154
> *tight work keep it up
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Ay foo how was Miami????


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

que pasa amigo?


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 3 2009, 04:40 PM~14374808
> *q.vo carnal a qui  tambien esta caliente de amadre lla paresco *****. :biggrin:
> *


esta perrona la troka  keep up the good work homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 7 2009, 10:44 PM~14407106
> *what's up my brotha.    i like u avatar cant really tell I'm on that pic. :cheesy:
> *


lol me neither :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 7 2009, 08:37 PM~14407616
> *Ay foo how was Miami????
> *


whats up Freddy . Miami was of the hook :biggrin: lots of fine Lady's I'm planing on moving over there. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 7 2009, 10:06 PM~14408586
> *esta perrona la troka  keep up the good work homie
> *


gracias big house brother.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jul 7 2009, 08:38 PM~14407637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 7 2009, 10:59 PM~14407251
> *gracias bro.   y que viva USA  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2009, 10:28 PM~14465422
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 15 2009, 04:02 PM~14483212
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Q-VO JOSE :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 15 2009, 09:19 PM~14488446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's up carnales . :h5: :h5:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jul 15 2009, 09:58 PM~14488900
> *Q-VO JOSE :biggrin:
> *


que onda eddie where have you been lla ni ablas.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 16 2009, 12:24 PM~14492057
> *what's up carnales . :h5:  :h5:
> *


Whats up bro? :wave: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 16 2009, 09:26 AM~14492066
> *que onda eddie where have you been lla ni ablas.
> *


PUES AQUI NOMAS.TU SAVES


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jul 16 2009, 06:43 PM~14497275
> *PUES AQUI NOMAS.TU SAVES
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

i know i haven't post any pics in a while but here are few of little progress on the frame i hope we finish the battery rack today.  
























few more of my son and my homie westcoasridin having fun. :biggrin: 








































enjoy.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: Q VO QUIEN ANADA AHI TE ESTAS AVENTANDO HOMIE TA QUEDANDO AL 100 % LA TROCKITA


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 17 2009, 06:40 AM~14501469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grasias carnal ay te ban otras pics aver que te parese.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

here's more pictures of the frame we ready got the battery rack for 4 bateries and the bridge with the power balls the brackets on the rear end to set the cylinders up side down .  
































































































and the frame on the trailer ready to get powder coat i should get it back next wednesday so stay tune for more pics of putting everything back together.  
















thanks to my homies for the help.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

need to hurray your ass up sept gonna be here befor you know it fool :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP JOSE,HOW COME YOU DIDNT 4 LINK THE REAR AND GOT RID OF THE LEAF SPRINGS.YOU MIGHT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH LEAF SPRINGS BENDING UP AND DOWN.POSSIBLY BREAKING :dunno:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jul 20 2009, 09:18 PM~14532834
> *WHATS UP JOSE,HOW COME YOU DIDNT 4 LINK THE REAR AND GOT RID OF THE LEAF SPRINGS.YOU MIGHT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH LEAF SPRINGS BENDING UP AND DOWN.POSSIBLY BREAKING :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: i might do it different later we just doing it fast so we cant make it to the obsession fest in September 27 in Atlanta GA .  caile para este fest Eddie se ba poner mejor que el super show in Vegas. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 20 2009, 08:21 PM~14532026
> *need to hurray your ass up sept gonna be here befor you know it fool  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: it will be ready . :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I am waiting by the phone homes..



























Well not really. I been working on the 58 since you dont seem to need my help


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jul 21 2009, 12:18 AM~14532834
> *WHATS UP JOSE,HOW COME YOU DIDNT 4 LINK THE REAR AND GOT RID OF THE LEAF SPRINGS.YOU MIGHT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH LEAF SPRINGS BENDING UP AND DOWN.POSSIBLY BREAKING :dunno:
> *


I dont think that will be a concern.......... I think he'll be to scared to hit a switch :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

WUT UP PAYASO.....GET ER DOOONEE..... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 21 2009, 10:13 AM~14537491
> *I am waiting by the phone homes..
> Well not really. I been working on the 58 since you dont seem to need my help
> *


we already finish the frame homie but I'll give you a call next week when we get it back.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 21 2009, 03:27 PM~14541159
> *WUT UP PAYASO.....GET ER DOOONEE..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i can't wait to get it done bro. lla voy para 2 pinches anos con este project that's to much for me i wanna cruze. :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 21 2009, 06:31 PM~14541192
> *i can't wait to get it done bro. lla voy para 2 pinches anos con este project that's to much for me i wanna cruze. :biggrin:
> *


it will be all good homie....shh i havent cruised in bout 5 years..lol....hey but the 2 year wait will be worth it. when u see all the vatos jaw drop and drull over ur trokita q no....  thats gna be ur reward....puro big props... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 10:48 AM~14537844
> *I dont think that will be a concern.......... I think he'll be to scared to hit a switch :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah that's to much money to fuck up. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 21 2009, 03:34 PM~14541218
> *it will be all good homie....shh i havent cruised in bout 5 years..lol....hey but the 2 year wait will be worth it. when u see all the vatos jaw drop and drull over ur trokita q no....  thats gna be ur reward....puro big props... :biggrin:
> *


gracias for the props bro. when people give me props like that i fill like i got to finish this project now . :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 21 2009, 06:40 PM~14541297
> *gracias  for the props bro. when people give me props like that i fill like i got to finish this project now . :biggrin:
> *


SI MON..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 21 2009, 04:19 PM~14541665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


next week edwin  :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 21 2009, 07:51 PM~14541993
> *next week edwin   :biggrin:
> *


J/K


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

LLA MERO LA TERMINAS O ME ESTAS ESPERANDO :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 21 2009, 06:28 PM~14541168
> *we already finish the frame homie but I'll give you a call next week when we get it back.
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 21 2009, 06:34 PM~14541230
> *hell yeah that's to much money to fuck up. :biggrin:
> *


x2..... Im suprised kricket even drives his cars :yes: Id be too scared :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63+Jul 21 2009, 05:05 PM~14542124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cricket dont give a fuck he drives the cars hop the lac-of- respect his a true rider .much respect to the fucking white boy. :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 20 2009, 08:30 PM~14531298
> *here's  more pictures  of the frame we ready got the  battery rack for 4 bateries and the bridge with the power balls the brackets on the rear end to set the cylinders up side down .
> 
> 
> ...


no pos asi si homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

few more of my son and my homie westcoasridin having fun. :biggrin: 








































NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 22 2009, 12:06 AM~14544821
> *cricket dont give a fuck he drives the cars hop the lac-of- respect his a true rider .much respect to the fucking white boy. :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: All HAIL ALBINO KRICKETS :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 22 2009, 05:28 PM~14553591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracias carnal.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

i pick up the bumper brackets from the chrome shop today .and left the suspension to get chrome 2 .  
































I'll be posting more pics next week.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 23 2009, 02:17 AM~14557194
> *i pick up the bumper  brackets from the chrome shop today .and left the suspension to get chrome 2 .
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO THE SEE THE CHROME SUSPENSION.....SE VE CHINGONA LA TROKITA... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 23 2009, 04:32 PM~14563586
> *CANT WAIT TO THE SEE THE CHROME SUSPENSION.....SE VE CHINGONA LA TROKITA... :biggrin:
> *


lla mero lla mero. :biggrin: muy pronto.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 23 2009, 02:17 AM~14557194
> *i pick up the bumper  brackets from the chrome shop today .and left the suspension to get chrome 2 .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 24 2009, 08:50 PM~14575748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you one funny fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 25 2009, 10:38 AM~14577868
> *you one  funny fucker.  :biggrin:
> *


:happysad: Why thanks brother :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 30 2009, 08:35 PM~14633191
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up MR.LAC-OF-RESPECT i'll see you manana.


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

QUE ROLLO CARNAL COMO ANDA TODO POR ALLA AY VA DICIENDO LA TROCKITA ESTA QUEDANDO CONMADRE Y ESO QUE SEGUN NO TENIAS JALE PERO ME ALEGRA QUE LE ESTE LLENDO BIEN :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Aug 1 2009, 07:54 PM~14649076
> *QUE ROLLO CARNAL COMO ANDA TODO POR ALLA AY VA DICIENDO LA TROCKITA ESTA QUEDANDO CONMADRE Y ESO QUE SEGUN NO TENIAS JALE PERO ME ALEGRA QUE LE ESTE LLENDO BIEN  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias bro..  estoy sin jale lla voy para 3 semanas sin chambiar . 
voy a tener que bender la 49 para pagar bills. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 1 2009, 10:06 PM~14649467
> *gracias bro..    estoy sin jale lla voy para 3 semanas sin chambiar .
> voy a tener que bender la 49 para pagar bills. :biggrin:
> *


nombre bro chingao q mala onda q estes sin chambiar pero no ahuites echale ganas y pos no mas me queda decirte que la trockita esta bien machine y si no ay remedio pos ni modo pinches billes no se esperan esos cabrones o pagas o te los cortan pinches putos pero q no corten el pinche internet por si no si se les arma nombre bro ay te huachio cuidese y pos ojala y encuentres jale pronto


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Aug 2 2009, 01:12 AM~14650705
> *nombre bro chingao q mala onda q estes sin chambiar pero no ahuites echale ganas y pos no mas me queda decirte que la trockita esta bien machine y si no ay remedio pos ni modo pinches billes no se esperan esos cabrones o pagas o te los cortan pinches putos pero q no corten el pinche internet por si no si se les arma nombre bro ay te huachio cuidese y pos ojala y encuentres jale pronto
> *


gracias carnalito i hope things get better .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 23 2009, 01:17 AM~14557194
> *i pick up the bumper  brackets from the chrome shop today .and left the suspension to get chrome 2 .
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love chrome. :biggrin: your truck is coming out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 2 2009, 10:07 PM~14656477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS BROTHER. :h5:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

FEW MORE PICS OF THE FRAME & MOTOR & MY NEW WHEEL'S IF SOMEBODY IN THE CAROLINAS NEED SOME MURAL WORK CALL OZZY FROM ASHBORO NC.  
















































































































[IM







G]http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll311/payaso49/DSC01154.jpg[/IMG]
























THATS ALL THE PICS I GOT 4 NOW I'LL POST MORE THIS WEEK.


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

que onda payaso wheels look good


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

You know how to reach me if you need my help dude. I am stoked to see it done!.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 3 2009, 05:44 PM~14663980
> *You know how to reach me if you need my help dude. I am stoked to see it done!.
> *


thanks homie i'll let you know.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uce84_@Aug 3 2009, 04:50 PM~14663388
> *que onda payaso wheels look good
> *


gracias carnal . quedaron 2/3 si se abienta el homie ozzy con los murals.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 3 2009, 11:32 PM~14665901
> *gracias carnal . quedaron 2/3 si se abienta el homie ozzy con los murals.
> *


 :0 :0 :worship::worship:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 05:00 AM~14669096
> *:0  :0 :worship::worship:
> *


 :biggrin: what it do my white brother.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 4 2009, 08:45 AM~14669239
> *:biggrin:  what it do my white brother.
> *


 :0 Whats good my brown brother :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 06:30 AM~14669399
> *:0  Whats good my brown brother :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 4 2009, 07:54 PM~14674844
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 3 2009, 02:34 PM~14661949
> *FEW MORE PICS OF THE FRAME & MOTOR & MY NEW WHEEL'S IF SOMEBODY IN THE CAROLINAS NEED SOME MURAL WORK CALL OZZY FROM ASHBORO NC.
> 
> 
> ...


the rims look good as hell :biggrin: `se estan aventando


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i was hopin ud keep the 6


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 3 2009, 03:34 PM~14661949
> *FEW MORE PICS OF THE FRAME & MOTOR & MY NEW WHEEL'S IF SOMEBODY IN THE CAROLINAS NEED SOME MURAL WORK CALL OZZY FROM ASHBORO NC.
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie, thats coming out SIIIICK deffinatly on the big *"M"* level


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 11 2009, 05:05 PM~14739253
> *i was hopin ud keep the 6
> *


 :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: ???????? :happysad:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 11 2009, 05:01 PM~14739225
> *the rims look good as hell :biggrin: `se estan aventando
> *


lla saves carnal we got to represent the big *<span style=\'color:blue\'>"M"* level   
[/b][/quote]
thank you big homie.  



> _Originally posted by tcg64_@Aug 11 2009, 05:31 PM~14739502
> *:thumbsup:
> *


gracias bro.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 3 2009, 01:34 PM~14661949
> *FEW MORE PICS OF THE FRAME & MOTOR & MY NEW WHEEL'S IF SOMEBODY IN THE CAROLINAS NEED SOME MURAL WORK CALL OZZY FROM ASHBORO NC.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CARNAL.............I NEED TO STEP UP MY GAME :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 11 2009, 08:30 PM~14739489
> *damn homie, thats coming out SIIIICK deffinatly on the big "M" level
> *


couldnt said it better myself :yes: :yes:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 11 2009, 09:51 PM~14742697
> *DAMN CARNAL.............I NEED TO STEP UP MY GAME :0
> *


chale carnal your trokita is alredy bad ass esta muy chingona ami me falta mucho para llegar a tu nivel.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 12 2009, 05:55 AM~14744765
> *chale carnal your trokita is alredy bad ass esta muy chingona ami me falta mucho para llegar a tu nivel.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 12 2009, 10:25 AM~14746463
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Payasin!!! :wave: oye wasssup? Estamos listos o que? It looks like centerfold material so far!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 13 2009, 12:32 PM~14758556
> *Payasin!!! :wave: oye wasssup? Estamos listos o que? It looks like centerfold material so far!!!
> *


damn maaando you still alive :cheesy: almost ready yo pense que ya te abias olbidado de mi trokita.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a bad ass build :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 13 2009, 05:05 PM~14759672
> *ttt for a bad ass build :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 13 2009, 04:22 PM~14759138
> *damn maaando you still alive  :cheesy:  almost ready yo pense que ya te abias olbidado de mi trokita.
> *


Nunca hombre. Lo que estoy super occupado con el trabajo. Dejame saber cuando le vamos a tirar las fotos.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 13 2009, 05:15 PM~14761797
> *Nunca hombre. Lo que estoy super occupado con el trabajo. Dejame saber cuando le vamos a tirar las fotos.
> *


yo te dejo saber ba a ser muy pronto !!!!! :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Aug 13 2009, 02:05 PM~14759672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks my white brother. :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Aug 14 2009, 12:12 AM~14764607
> *
> *


Whats the deal CHICHO? :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Aug 13 2009, 09:12 PM~14764607
> *
> *


whats up my homie chicho hows the g.body lla me lo terminas????


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

WUT UP HOMIE PAYASO.... :wave: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 11 2009, 07:30 PM~14739489
> *damn homie, thats coming out SIIIICK deffinatly on the big "M" level
> *


one day i will be at this level


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 16 2009, 12:00 PM~14783410
> *one day i will be at this level
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 14 2009, 07:23 AM~14767315
> *WUT UP HOMIE PAYASO.... :wave: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE... :thumbsup:
> *


QUE ONDA JOE .  LLA TU SABES LET'S KEEP THIS THAING GOING . :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 16 2009, 09:00 AM~14783410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was up big man  time is running fast I'm almost ready for the big obsession fest. :cheesy:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

LIKE THE AVITAR PIC....QUE ONDA HOMIE PAYASO... :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 17 2009, 07:40 AM~14790309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 65 impala


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 17 2009, 08:37 PM~14798864
> *LIKE THE AVITAR PIC....QUE ONDA HOMIE PAYASO... :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: was up big homie joe como sigue el trabajo ????


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 17 2009, 11:56 PM~14801422
> *thats my plan
> yup thats what im hoping to do, but i have a  mission i need to finish and thats to finish 4 door before my g pa passes away, but i have my 65 rag lined up right after this car
> :biggrin: 65 impala
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for my ho*M*ie 


:yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 04:47 AM~14813870
> *ttt for m</span>y <span style=\'color:blue\'>brother
> :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:
> *


fixed .


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 22 2009, 01:23 AM~14845178
> *fixed .
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:uh: :ugh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 30 2009, 10:26 AM~14925429
> *:uh:  :ugh:  :uh:
> *


:ugh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 30 2009, 07:26 AM~14925429
> *:uh:  :ugh:  :uh:
> *


no ay fotos guy :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Aug 30 2009, 12:32 PM~14925959
> *no ay fotos guy :biggrin:
> *


The finish line is too close :biggrin: The truck is coming along nice and should be ready for O-fest so why reveal the final product before then :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Its looking good Dude.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 30 2009, 09:49 AM~14926046
> *The finish line is too close  :biggrin:  The truck is coming along nice and should be ready for O-fest so why reveal the final product before then  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Its looking good Dude.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Aug 30 2009, 09:32 AM~14925959
> *no ay fotos guy :biggrin:
> *


por aorita no ba aver asta despus del o.fest.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAKAJAK_@Aug 30 2009, 07:46 AM~14925479
> *:ugh: :uh: :ugh:
> *


:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 30 2009, 11:50 PM~14930683
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: is that Brotherly Love :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAYASO'S49, KRAKAJAK

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 30 2009, 11:53 PM~14930714
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PADUSSY'S49, KRAKAJAK
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Q-vo payaso? You going to Vegas? PM me ur number if you are.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 8 2009, 05:27 AM~15012149
> *Q-vo payaso? You going to Vegas? PM me ur number if you are.
> *


pm.send mando.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

T
T
T
PAYASO... :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 14 2009, 06:39 AM~15074246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wave: que onda joe lla mero queda el MONTE CARLO ????

i got tons of pictures im going to post them after the O.fest


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 16 2009, 05:55 AM~15095875
> *whats up my brotha
> :wave:  que onda joe lla mero queda el MONTE CARLO ????
> 
> ...


IM GETTING THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704+Sep 16 2009, 05:27 AM~15096080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats crakin my big homie MR.KAKALAC :h5:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

the truck is coming out sick as fuck hoMie


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin: que transas payaso u going to vegas


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 3 2009, 04:34 PM~14661949
> *FEW MORE PICS OF THE FRAME & MOTOR & MY NEW WHEEL'S IF SOMEBODY IN THE CAROLINAS NEED SOME MURAL WORK CALL OZZY FROM ASHBORO NC.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: coming out bad ass


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Sep 16 2009, 07:14 AM~15096449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias homie.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 16 2009, 10:09 AM~15096420
> *NO BA A ESTAR LISTO PARA EL O.FEST??
> whats crakin my big homie MR.KAKALAC  :h5:
> *


NOMBRE ME FALTA UN POCO DE FERIA....PERO HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THE YEAR.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 17 2009, 06:19 AM~15105920
> *
> gracias homie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Sep 17 2009, 01:10 AM~15104743
> *:worship:  coming out bad ass
> *


x9999999999999999999999 :biggrin: Wassup Bro :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

SOMEBODIES PUTTING IN MAJOR WORK AS WE SPEEK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 17 2009, 08:54 PM~15113785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats up my cracker brothers . :biggrin: hell yeah we been working late everyday for the last 2 weeks trying our best to finish it for next weekend. shit i got home at 4:45am this morning and I'm getting ready to go back to the shop right now. :happysad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 19 2009, 06:00 AM~15125485
> *whats up my cracker brothers . :biggrin:  hell yeah we been working late everyday for the last 2 weeks trying our best to finish it for next weekend. shit i got home at 4:45am this morning and I'm getting ready to go back to the shop right now.  :happysad:
> *


Thats what it is all about!!! I know the feeling! And it feels good everytime you open up those doors and see it now! :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

That is what the fuck i am talking about right here. No corners cut on this trokita. Shit is killer bro, I will go ahead and congratulate you now for the best bomb ever on the east coast!  :biggrin: 

Keep doing your thing BIG "M"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 19 2009, 09:00 AM~15125485
> *whats up my cracker brothers . :biggrin:  hell yeah we been working late everyday for the last 2 weeks trying our best to finish it for next weekend. shit i got home at 4:45am this morning and I'm getting ready to go back to the shop right now.  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 19 2009, 06:00 AM~15125485
> *whats up my cracker brothers . :biggrin:  hell yeah we been working late everyday for the last 2 weeks trying our best to finish it for next weekend. shit i got home at 4:45am this morning and I'm getting ready to go back to the shop right now.  :happysad:
> *


CHINGELE CABRON!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Sep 19 2009, 11:02 AM~15126593
> *That is what the fuck i am talking about right here.  No corners cut on this trokita.  Shit is killer bro, I will go ahead and congratulate you now for the best bomb ever on the east coast!   :biggrin:
> 
> Keep doing your thing BIG "M"
> *


big thanks to u Gary i hope u doing good out there in Iraq hope to see u soon back over here in NC.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 19 2009, 08:10 AM~15125908
> *Thats what it is all about!!! I know the feeling! And it feels good everytime you open up those doors and see it now!  :biggrin:
> *



:worship: :worship: ~~~MAJESTICS 4 LIFE~~~


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 19 2009, 05:47 PM~15128591
> *CHINGELE CABRON!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AY LA LLEBO LLA GUEY .  TARDE PERO SEGURA. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 19 2009, 06:29 PM~15128784
> *:worship:  :worship: ~~~MAJESTICS 4 LIFE~~~
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 19 2009, 09:11 PM~15129756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up jesse how the 63 is coming alone????


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

*TTT* for the most badass truck coming out this side of the Mississippi..oh hell..the whole world!! I know it's going to be great :biggrin:  I just can't wait to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Yo dude, tell me what that paint was you used on the motor. I cant remember to save my ass and I need to do something like that.

Thanks bro


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Sep 22 2009, 03:06 AM~15150295
> *Yo dude, tell me what that paint was you used on the motor. I cant remember to save my ass and I need to do something like that.
> 
> Thanks bro
> *


i think it was red anodize with gold base coat.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2009, 04:24 PM~15134437
> *TTT for the most badass truck coming out this side of the Mississippi..oh hell..the whole world!! I know it's going to be great :biggrin:   I just can't wait to see it in person :biggrin:
> *


thank you MS.DUKES i'll see u next weekend !!!!!!!!. :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 22 2009, 05:57 AM~15150645
> *MAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOO!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

more pics of this bad ass trokita :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

QUE ONDA HOMIE....A POCO U AINT GONNA ROLL OUT THERE TO ATL.....I MIGHT NOT MAKE IT....EITHER...SI SIGUE LLOVIENDO NEL....ESTA CABRON....MI TOCALLO... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

sup payaso


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Sep 22 2009, 06:44 PM~15157308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up little homie hows the 65 coming alone ????


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 23 2009, 06:32 PM~15166869
> *whats up little homie hows the 65 coming alone ????
> *


  slow.money is tight


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Sep 23 2009, 09:33 PM~15170060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know how it fills i been broke for the last 10 months.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 24 2009, 08:08 AM~15171797
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> i know how it fills i been broke for the last 10 months.
> *


cant tell from all the trokita parts you have bought :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2009, 08:32 AM~15172846
> *cant tell from all the trokita parts you have bought :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: that's why i in up broke i had them since last year. :biggrin: 
what it do kakalak hows the cuttlas coming alone is it almost done????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 24 2009, 07:08 AM~15171797
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> i know how it fills i been broke for the last 10 months.
> *


no you dont,  , most of my paycheck goes to my car, i only keep 100 which is for gas for 2 weeks, which means i cant go(im still at a partying age) out and the only thing i could eat for lunch is sandwhiches. but i figure i would rather spend my money on this than on something i wont have the next day


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 22 2009, 08:44 PM~15157308
> *more pics of this bad ass trokita :biggrin:
> *


X2~n~TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 24 2009, 05:29 PM~15176229
> *:biggrin: http://i35.tinypic.c
> [/b][/quote]y la foto? :biggrin:*


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Sep 24 2009, 02:31 PM~15176248
> *y la foto? :biggrin:
> *


chingao se chispotio. :biggrin: damn my photobucket is not working and is my firt time using tinypic. :angry:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 24 2009, 05:41 PM~15176367
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2009, 06:48 PM~15186823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Sep 22 2009, 06:44 PM~15157308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 here u go homies .  








































































































































[IMG







]http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll311/payaso49/DSC01252.jpg[/IMG]








il post more right now. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

heres the recent ones .  
























































:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 24 2009, 12:50 PM~15173658
> *:twak:  :twak: that's why i in up broke i had them since last year. :biggrin:
> what it do kakalak hows the cuttlas coming alone is it almost done????
> *


shit I wish........... waiting on tax time bro :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Truck looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15188818
> *heres the recent ones .
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: coming out clean.. 

why dont you paint/stain the wood red cherry it will have a closer tone to the truck color


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 25 2009, 11:57 PM~15190923
> *:biggrin: coming out clean..
> 
> why dont you paint/stain the wood red cherry it will have a closer tone to the truck color
> *


i like red mohagany.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Sep 25 2009, 10:13 PM~15190115
> *Truck looks awesome  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks my brotha. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

se mira CHINGONA la trokita TTT .....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Sep 26 2009, 01:23 PM~15192655
> *se mira CHINGONA la trokita TTT .....
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man that bitch is so clean and put together right, is that the wheel i c in there :biggrin:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

lOOKS GREAT GOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 25 2009, 03:48 PM~15186823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: DAAAYYYUUMMMM!!! Yo Payaso you killed it with this trokita homie, you should have called this one CHECKMATE! Damn bro i love it. Can't wait to see it in person

Also Majestics I love what you guys are doing for the game on the east coast, can't wait to get home and do my part :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

CHINGON :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Sep 26 2009, 10:13 AM~15192575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Sep 26 2009, 11:52 AM~15193106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q.vo eddie donde te as metido carnal .


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 26 2009, 09:52 AM~15191889
> *i like red mohagany.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15188818
> *heres the recent ones .
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking real good


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 26 2009, 03:41 PM~15194090
> *gracias MR.GARCIA im learning alot from people like you much props carnal.
> thanks gary .
> 
> ...


pues aqui nomas carnal.trabajando un poco.la trokita se mira chingona.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Sep 26 2009, 05:37 PM~15194686
> *:thumbsup: looking real good
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Sep 26 2009, 06:12 PM~15194864
> *pues aqui nomas carnal.trabajando un poco.la trokita se mira chingona.
> *


no pues esta bien que le eches ganas al jale no queda de otra . delo dela trokita me falta un poco para llegarles a ustedes.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

good shit payaso. se ve que te asen un buen paro tus compas, truck looks hard as fuck


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 25 2009, 08:55 PM~15188762
> *here u go homies .
> 
> 
> ...


clean mofo


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 27 2009, 03:59 PM~15200326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias MR.cholo


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

The truck is beautiful Yaso! Dejame saber!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 28 2009, 05:33 AM~15205162
> *The truck is beautiful Yaso! Dejame saber!
> *


tu dejame saber I'm ready when you ready.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 25 2009, 09:01 PM~15188818
> *heres the recent ones .
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeet! Are you close to driving it yet?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

que chulada de trokita homie :worship:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704+Sep 29 2009, 07:00 PM~15223018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias carnal ay ba quedando dos tres.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 25 2009, 08:01 PM~15188818
> *heres the recent ones .
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass trokita bro mad props to u on a bad ass build love the colors and setup :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Sep 30 2009, 09:44 AM~15227984
> *thats a badass trokita bro mad props to u on a bad ass build love the colors and setup  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


damn i cant believe all this homies are giving props that means alot to me thanks again homies. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

DAM! homie that pinche trokita esta con madres, that fucker is sick.   :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 30 2009, 10:30 AM~15227861
> *
> gracias carnal ay ba quedando dos tres.
> *


pero mas 3 que 2.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Centillac+Sep 30 2009, 05:49 PM~15232604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muchas gracias for the props homies. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low65 (Oct 7, 2007)

damn bro thats a clean ass trokita,,, i just bought a 54 and ur trokita gives me motivation,,again clean trokita


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low65_@Oct 1 2009, 08:25 PM~15244067
> *damn bro thats a clean ass trokita,,, i just bought a 54  and  ur trokita gives me motivation,,again clean trokita
> *


I like the 54 grills the best!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

PURO RAYON. S.L.P...LOL....MY JEFE IS FROM THAT TOWN...


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 2 2009, 03:42 PM~15249916
> *PURO RAYON. S.L.P...LOL....MY JEFE IS FROM THAT TOWN...
> *


QUE YA READY TO ROLL TO VEGAS...O NO HAY VIAJE PARA ALLA? :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704+Oct 2 2009, 12:42 PM~15249916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm not going to make it this year tocallo se me acabo la feria. :angry:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low65+Oct 1 2009, 07:25 PM~15244067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 2 2009, 10:19 PM~15253436
> *:0  :0  :0  no chinges tocallo yo naci en rioverde slp. :cheesy:  h5:
> i'm not going to make it this year tocallo se me acabo la feria. :angry:
> *


simon tocallo...yo andava por alla a principios de ano...my grandma past away early this year...so i was down there in rayon...sad...but saw alot of old family...fui para rioverde y para cardenas....... :biggrin: 

yo ala mejor voy para alla pa las vegas...aver si me pagan un villete..que me deven...ojala.. :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 2 2009, 07:56 PM~15253763
> *simon tocallo...yo andava por alla a principios de ano...my grandma past away early this year...so i was down there in rayon...sad...but saw alot of old family...fui para rioverde y para cardenas....... :biggrin:
> 
> yo ala mejor voy para alla pa las vegas...aver si me pagan un villete..que me deven...ojala.. :cheesy:
> *


yo nada mas e ido para rioverde una vez en 21 anos. :uh: 

hojala que ballas alas vegas tocallo si te lo recomiendo yo fui al super show last year estaba con madres another different world.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Did you take the ride?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Oct 5 2009, 09:43 AM~15271231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up little rob. :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 30 2009, 08:43 PM~15232540
> *damn i cant believe all this homies are giving props that means alot to me thanks again homies. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


well you arent buildin a honda :uh: 







:0 :tag: :teaming: :the: :east: :coast: :h5: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 7 2009, 06:33 AM~15290642
> *not yet homie  :angry: hopehely next week we just pick up the 49 from the homie Kelly aka PAW-PAW ON HERE the guy who did the wiring he did some good work .
> *


Any pics?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 7 2009, 06:30 AM~15290857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i for got the camera when we pick it up and right now its at my homies shop.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 7 2009, 08:08 PM~15296127
> *u damn right is not a Honda . :biggrin:
> i for got the camera when we pick it up and right now its at my homies shop.
> *


 Bought not built


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2009, 06:41 AM~15300692
> * Bought not built
> *


 :0


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2009, 08:41 AM~15300692
> * Bought not built
> *


I know your just kidding around Kakalak, but I saw his short legs under that truck putting it back together. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2009, 05:41 AM~15300692
> * Bought not built
> *


:uh: its at carlos shop aka westcoastriding dammy u know we build are shit fool. :angry:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Oct 8 2009, 09:37 AM~15302088
> *I know your just kidding around Kakalak, but I saw his short dick under that truck putting it back together.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Its almost time Brother!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 14 2009, 10:43 PM~15362492
> *Its almost time Brother!!!  :biggrin:
> *


it is carnal. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 14 2009, 08:05 PM~15360186
> *:wave:
> *


whats up young homie how things in H.TOWN any shows around Christmas time ???


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Toys for Tots at Raleigh RBC center Dec 5th. Would like to see some LoLo's there!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 15 2009, 06:01 AM~15363615
> *whats up young homie how things in H.TOWN any shows around Christmas time ???
> *


the only i know of is the hlc toy drive, shorty always has his toy drive @ the same time too


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 15 2009, 08:14 AM~15364534
> *the only i know of is the hlc toy drive, shorty always has his toy drive @ the same time too
> *


i hope I'll make it to some shows over there  I'm going to visit my fam.in Houston.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 15 2009, 11:28 AM~15365084
> *i hope I'll make it to some shows over there    I'm going to visit my fam.in Houston.
> *


HLC Toy Drive on Dec. 6th loco


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 10 2008, 02:34 PM~11306718
> *mas fotos of sun visor murals work by ozzy of ashedboro nc
> 
> 
> ...


got these t-shirts, tight work right there.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 15 2009, 12:28 PM~15365084
> *i hope I'll make it to some shows over there    I'm going to visit my fam.in Florida.
> *


fixed :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Oct 8 2009, 12:37 PM~15302088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 10 2008, 02:42 PM~11306443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is that nice azz chromed grill sitting on the rocks for :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 15 2009, 09:51 AM~15365247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was cover in plastic foolio . :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 15 2009, 09:30 AM~15365096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 homie ozzy gets down what the airbrush same guy who did the muralds on the wheels.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:wave: few pics from last nigth  








































i love my wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 16 2009, 07:33 AM~15375264
> *:wave:  few pics from last nigth
> 
> 
> ...


super niiiiice ....... how does it feel to kill the game with tu trokita? :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2009, 06:06 AM~15375516
> *super niiiiice ....... how does it feel to kill the game with tu trokita?  :biggrin:
> *


thanks cabron I'm starting liken you again bro. (no ****) :happysad:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:nicoderm: 
























:thumbsup: HEY U LOOK CHINO 2..... :rofl:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 16 2009, 06:16 AM~15375551
> *:nicoderm:
> :thumbsup: HEY U LOOK CHINO 2..... :rofl:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 no seremos carnales tocallo. hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 16 2009, 09:13 AM~15375541
> *thanks cabron I'm starting liken you again bro. (no ****)  :happysad:
> *


I was going to say the same thing ****** :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 16 2009, 09:40 AM~15375655
> *:0  :0  :0  no seremos carnales tocallo. hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wow: :wow: hno: hno:   :rofl: pos quien sabe mi tocallo... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

los camiones payaso malo de asno MUCHO respeta, shits done from AtoZ...which is what i like to see, 
hope that vago show was tight


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

are you putting a fulton sun shield on here? and how much was it to chrome the grille and trim pieces that come stock on the truck?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Oct 16 2009, 01:18 PM~15379127
> *los camiones payaso malo de asno MUCHO respeta, shits done from AtoZ...which is what i like to see,
> hope that vago show was tight
> *


   :dunno: whats up little harryson. :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 17 2009, 10:54 AM~15386723
> *are you putting a fulton sun shield on here? and how much was it to chrome the grille and trim pieces that come stock on the truck?
> *


what it do brotha justin.  i bought the grill new and just chrome the back blades . and bout the other pcs i forgot the quote i got it done at concord plating they will give u a good price .  hey if u need some parts for your truck let me know i got tons i don't need I'll let them go for cheap .


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 16 2009, 05:33 AM~15375264
> *:wave:  few pics from last nigth
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is turning out :worship: deffinatly my motivation homie


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 17 2009, 10:28 PM~15389897
> *what it do brotha justin.   i bought the grill new and just chrome the back blades . and bout the other pcs i forgot the quote i got it done at concord plating they will give u a good price .   hey if u need some parts for your truck let me know i got tons i don't need I'll let them go for cheap .
> *


how was your gas tank? did you get a new one or did you restore the old one?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 18 2009, 09:38 AM~15392250
> *how was your gas tank? did you get a new one or did you restore the old one?
> *


i got the og one still in good shape cause when i a bought the truck it was still running .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 18 2009, 06:52 AM~15391741
> *this bitch is turning out  :worship:  deffinatly my motivation homie
> *


hey whats up homie long time no see on this topic .  I'll post some pics of the first show with the 49 i took 2 awards best lowrider & most creative hydro install . :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 18 2009, 09:38 PM~15395457
> *i  got the og one still in good shape cause when i a bought the truck it was still running .
> *


was it the original 1949 engine?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 19 2009, 06:17 AM~15399230
> *was it the original 1949 engine?
> *


here u go homie.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10864567


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

made it to the first show here's some pics . 
i took 2 awards first place lowrider truck and most creative hydro install.  
























































































































on my way home.  








[I


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

and my kids


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN THAT TRUCK CAME OUT BADD ASSS!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 19 2009, 08:22 AM~15399817
> *DAMN THAT TRUCK CAME OUT BADD ASSS!
> *


gracias big brother.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 19 2009, 09:12 PM~15406472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ps


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 19 2009, 11:18 AM~15399774
> *made it to the first show here's some pics .
> i took 2 awards  first place lowrider truck and most creative hydro install.
> 
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704+Oct 19 2009, 07:15 PM~15406517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 20 2009, 02:11 PM~15412880
> *whats up tocallo .
> thanks homies.
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 19 2009, 09:18 AM~15399774
> *made it to the first show here's some pics .
> i took 2 awards  first place lowrider truck and most creative hydro install.
> 
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 21 2009, 12:07 PM~15423408
> *You defiantly earned those awards! Lookin sweet!
> *


thankyou homie.


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

FIRME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 21 2009, 03:07 PM~15423408
> *You defiantly earned those awards! Lookin sweet!
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 21 2009, 03:28 PM~15425316
> *FIRME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


gracias carnal.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 06:35 PM~15427598
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


what it do my brother from another mother. :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: OK THATS ENOUGH.....LOL.....QUE TRANSA MI TOCALLO..QUE DICE LA BUENA VIDA.....LOL....YA BAJE MI PLAQUITA....ANDO BUSCANDO PLAQA....AVER QUIEN ME DA CHANSA....BUENO MI TOCALLO...TE CUIDAS ..


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 23 2009, 06:07 PM~15449430
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5: OK THATS ENOUGH.....LOL.....QUE TRANSA MI TOCALLO..QUE DICE LA BUENA VIDA.....LOL....YA BAJE MI PLAQUITA....ANDO BUSCANDO PLAQA....AVER QUIEN ME DA CHANSA....BUENO MI TOCALLO...TE CUIDAS ..
> *


que onda tocallo .  para agar placa te bas a tardar un ano como yo . :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 23 2009, 08:07 PM~15449430
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5: OK THATS ENOUGH.....LOL.....QUE TRANSA MI TOCALLO..QUE DICE LA BUENA VIDA.....LOL....YA BAJE MI PLAQUITA....ANDO BUSCANDO PLAQA....AVER QUIEN ME DA CHANSA....BUENO MI TOCALLO...TE CUIDAS ..
> *


 :angry: wait in line


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Don ta la fila...Simon mi tocallo...ya me explicaron las reglas..  :cheesy:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt for nc's nicest lowrider trokita


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

props homie firme truck ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Oct 24 2009, 08:02 AM~15453256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for the props homie the viejitos from SJ they where my motivation much props to them and respect.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Oct 23 2009, 11:22 PM~15452033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get in line carnal is worth it .


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 24 2009, 05:41 PM~15455575
> *thanks Justin now post pics of your trokita homie.
> thank you for the props homie the viejitos from SJ they where my motivation much props to them and respect.
> *


if its nice tomorrow I will try to get some. been working on the wagon all day.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 24 2009, 05:45 PM~15455593
> *:biggrin:  whats up little robert.
> get in line carnal is worth it .
> *


 :0 pm me the reglas and regulations


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 25 2009, 11:14 PM~15466082
> *:0 pm me the reglas and regulations
> *


 :biggrin: u gotta talk to the north texas brothers.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Payaso..... Did you see that truck at the Vegas show? :wow: :wow:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 05:27 AM~15467228
> *Payaso..... Did you see that truck at the Vegas show? :wow: :wow:
> *


 :twak: i didn't make it to Vegas :uh: but i know which one u talking about SJ.trokita???????????????


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a bad ass trokita


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 26 2009, 04:55 PM~15472945
> *ttt for a bad ass trokita
> *


lets keep on trucking MR.GARCIA :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Three Bridge Estates trailer park wants their model back :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Whats the deal Yaso? :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 12 2009, 01:19 PM~15645653
> *Whats the deal Yaso? :wave:
> *


whats up mando como estas homie when are u coming my way I'm ready. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 11:02 AM~15644459
> *Three Bridge Estates trailer park wants their model back :angry:
> *


what the hell are u been smoking krakajak. :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 12 2009, 09:23 PM~15648543
> *what the hell are u been smoking  krakajak. :biggrin:
> *


Only Police ask that question :scrutinize: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 12 2009, 09:21 PM~15648525
> *whats up mando como estas homie  when are u coming my way I'm ready. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Whenever you can get together with some other people to get me out there. Im jobless so paying for it myself is out of the question....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 6 2009, 05:17 PM~15585420
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 13 2009, 02:08 PM~15656854
> *Whenever you can get together with some other people to get me out there. Im jobless so paying for it myself is out of the question....
> *


i'll let you know cause im not working at this time.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 13 2009, 02:46 PM~15657163
> *:0  :0 nice!
> *


thankyou homie.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Great build :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Nov 14 2009, 04:10 AM~15662355
> *Great build  :thumbsup:
> *


thankyou bro... :h5:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 6 2009, 05:17 PM~15585420
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2009, 05:56 PM~15695158
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


what it do cracajack. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 17 2009, 09:43 PM~15695640
> *what it do cracajack.  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2009, 05:35 AM~15724442
> *:nicoderm:
> *


hey what up kakalak how are u doing brother :0 :0 :0


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Nov 24 2009, 09:03 PM~15772643
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83+Nov 24 2009, 09:03 PM~15772643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up my houston homie como estas boiler hope to see u in h.town de aqui en un mes. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 1 2009, 07:18 PM~15838261
> *:wave:
> *


whats up mmmmmaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnndddddddddddooooooooo. :wave: :biggrin: how thaings in florida work pick up??? so i can move over there. :cheesy: .


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

T
T
M
T


2 MY BROTHER... :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I LOVE YOUR TRUCK HOMIE.I PLAN TO OWN ONE OF THESE SOMEDAY.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 21 2009, 11:04 PM~16054137
> *I LOVE YOUR TRUCK HOMIE.I PLAN TO OWN ONE OF THESE SOMEDAY.
> *


thanks dana, i hope u get one homie, im so proud of my bomb trokita.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 21 2009, 03:29 PM~16048011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PAYASOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: 

looking good brother!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 22 2009, 06:54 AM~16056283
> *PAYASOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:
> 
> looking good brother!!!!
> *


x49


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 21 2009, 01:29 PM~16048011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 22 2009, 07:54 AM~16056283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias homie.


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Jan 19 2010, 10:00 PM~16346669
> *:thumbsup:
> *


gracias bro.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 08:10 AM~15842775
> *whats up mmmmmaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnndddddddddddooooooooo. :wave:  :biggrin:  how thaings in florida work pick up??? so i can move over there. :cheesy: .
> *


I havent been on much brother. Things are picking up. Its getting alot better. You got a place to kick it if you ever want to come down brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 21 2010, 10:48 AM~16363157
> *I havent been on much brother. Things are picking up. Its getting alot better. You got a place to kick it if you ever want to come down brother. :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: I'm planning on taking the 49 to the LRM show in Tampa on April 11. :cheesy: so we going to kick it and get drunk?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 21 2010, 08:53 PM~16367772
> *:h5: I'm planning on taking the 49 to the  LRM show in Tampa on April 11. :cheesy:  so we going to kick it and get drunk?? :biggrin:
> *


Best believe it brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Jose how does the truck drives with the Mustang 2 suspension on there?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 22 2010, 06:29 AM~16373846
> *Best believe it brother. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2010, 04:57 PM~16378786
> *Jose how does the truck drives with the Mustang 2 suspension on there?
> *


feels like you driving a 2010 Chevrolet truck brother u gonna like it when u get your done carnal.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 22 2010, 10:21 PM~16380764
> *feels like you driving a 2010 Chevrolet truck  brother  u gonna like it when u get your done carnal.
> *


damn I can't wait bro...  The trokita looks awsome Jose!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16380997
> *damn I can't wait bro...   The trokita looks awsome Jose!!!
> *


muchas gracias .MR.Dave.


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

Q-VO.........LOOKING FIRME LOCO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin: 
























































































































on my way home.  








[I
























http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll311/payaso49/DSC01359.jpg[/IMG
:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 30 2010, 10:39 AM~16460396
> *Q-VO.........LOOKING FIRME LOCO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


que onda bro.. gracias carnal.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

after 6 months took the 49 to another show again and took first place on 80's and under lowrider truck..


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

FEW MORE FLICK'S :biggrin:


----------



## JETSTER (Apr 5, 2008)

That truck is going to be sick... nice... cant wait to the wires on my truck... The Jetster


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

that truck clean as hell homie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JETSTER+May 5 2010, 06:08 PM~17403105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks BIG L.A hey how those pumps work for you????


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 5 2010, 05:32 AM~17396786
> *FEW MORE FLICK'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

summer is here :biggrin: :biggrin: , you coming down?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moyamike+May 14 2010, 11:23 PM~17495976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what it do homie.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 16 2010, 06:44 AM~17504396
> *
> what it do homie.
> *


It's doin what it do :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

nice


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@May 17 2010, 09:43 PM~17522644
> *nice
> *


thank you homie.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 16 2010, 08:44 AM~17504396
> *q.vole mike
> 
> im still trying homie    but for sure  i will see u in august the 11 in Dallas . :biggrin:
> ...


:x:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 22 2010, 03:31 PM~17571941
> *:x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 5 2010, 05:32 AM~17396786
> *FEW MORE FLICK'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man !!! homie, ur tuck is just too damn clean, very very clean work, hopefully we ll get to see it in person soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOOD SHIT BRO!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 23 2010, 09:25 AM~17576490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you big dogg!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I LOVE THE TRUCK HOMIE.NO ****.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 25 2010, 07:00 AM~17596844
> *I LOVE THE TRUCK HOMIE.NO ****.
> *


thank you big dogg.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 29 2010, 08:52 PM~17922120
> *:drama:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda jose,como estas carnal


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jun 30 2010, 11:16 AM~17926964
> *que onda jose,como estas carnal
> *


qvole big bro.... ya tenias rato que no te pasiabas por aca,yo estoy bien aqui tomandome unas vacasiones de una semana.. :biggrin: y tu que tal de shows para sanjo???


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 30 2010, 11:45 AM~17927207
> *qvole big bro.... ya tenias rato que no te pasiabas por aca,yo estoy bien aqui tomandome unas vacasiones de una semana.. :biggrin:  y tu que tal de shows para sanjo???
> *


PUES AQUI NOMAS.TRABAJANDO.TU SABES :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

pics from a show yesterday...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 4 2010, 02:12 PM~17959665
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 10 2008, 11:29 AM~11306385
> *ok  :biggrin:
> im going to start with the motor
> 
> ...


TTMFT... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 4 2010, 05:08 PM~17959631
> *pics from a show yesterday...
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2010, 05:44 AM~18100485
> *lookin good bro!!
> *


thankyou my brotha.....  hows the catty coming alone???


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

went to the lowrider mag show in dallas texas last weekend and took first place with the 49...


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

HERE U GO CARNAL


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

gracias tocallo...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 14 2010, 05:20 PM~18309777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cohngrats


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 16 2010, 02:13 PM~18323877
> *Cohngrats
> *


thank you homie.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

still a bad ass ride I love this truck


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 17 2010, 07:11 PM~18337192
> *still a bad ass ride I love this truck
> *


gracias homie.


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

Congrats..Cleanest truck around!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Aug 18 2010, 06:51 PM~18347122
> *Congrats..Cleanest truck around!!!
> *


thanks for the props homies means alot to me.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 17 2010, 08:11 PM~18337192
> *still a bad ass ride I love this truck
> *


x2!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2010, 08:02 PM~18357095
> *x2!
> *


thankyou my big brother....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jul 22 2010, 09:40 AM~18110152
> *thankyou my brotha.....   hows the catty coming alone???
> *


Its coming bro..... just steadily working on it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 14 2010, 07:10 PM~18309742
> *went to the lowrider mag show in dallas texas last weekend and  took first place with the 49...
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro.... you deserved it! You put in major work on that truck.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2010, 11:34 AM~18369498
> *Congrats bro.... you deserved it! You put in major work on that truck.
> *


a big thankyou to you brother!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

DImelo Payaso! How you been brother? :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 23 2010, 10:04 AM~18383201
> *DImelo Payaso! How you been brother? :wave:
> *


q.vole mando long time no see.  im doing good carnal how bout you como estas??


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

NICE TROKITA BRO...THATS NICE...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Aug 25 2010, 10:30 PM~18408700
> *NICE TROKITA BRO...THATS NICE...
> *


thank you homie.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 24 2010, 10:42 PM~18397705
> *q.vole mando long time no see.  im doing good carnal how bout you como estas??
> *


im ok man. just concentrating on the business right now. Trying to get my studio up and running. What about you? Como te ha ido?


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 14 2010, 04:20 PM~18309777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Aug 27 2010, 08:05 AM~18419530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you carnal.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for tha trokita :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 14 2010, 03:10 PM~18309742
> *went to the lowrider mag show in dallas texas last weekend and  took first place with the 49...
> 
> 
> ...


very nice carnal :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 30 2010, 08:34 AM~18439748
> *very nice carnal :biggrin:
> *


whats goin on Big Paul


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 30 2010, 08:34 AM~18439748
> *very nice carnal :biggrin:
> *


muchas gracias big brother


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

went to another show last weekend and took first place on lowrider truck.....


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 14 2010, 03:20 PM~18309777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO NICE MEETING YOU IN VEGAS


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 4 2010, 06:39 PM~18988014
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO NICE MEETING YOU IN VEGAS
> *


thanks carnal...  same here bro..nice meeting you, your trokita was loooking good out there!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 14 2010, 06:10 PM~18309742
> *went to the lowrider mag show in dallas texas last weekend and  took first place with the 49...
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 6 2010, 06:25 PM~19003394
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks brother!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:drama: :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

que onda carnal :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 2 2010, 06:27 AM~19217728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's good homie.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Eres un joto  

But the troka looks good :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 4 2010, 09:18 PM~19240593
> *Eres un joto
> 
> But the troka looks good :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: y tu eres puto. :cheesy: 


pero muchas gracias... :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 5 2010, 07:36 AM~19243342
> *:biggrin:  y tu eres puto. :cheesy:
> pero muchas gracias... :biggrin:
> *


Se te van a caer los dientes por mamon :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 5 2010, 11:56 AM~19244500
> *Se te va a caer el pito por cojelon :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


fixed.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 7 2010, 02:13 PM~19264311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Dec 7 2010, 07:08 PM~19267094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you homies,


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 7 2010, 04:13 PM~19264311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT PICS!!!!

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 9 2010, 09:56 AM~19282817
> *EXCELLENT PICS!!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


doble thanks babydoll!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Ay foolio I seen a pic of you and your truck in the new lowrider :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 11 2010, 04:40 PM~19302550
> *Ay foolio I seen a pic of you and your truck in the new lowrider :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 damn cant wait to get it tomorow!!!! :cheesy: thanks for the info my brother!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 11 2010, 04:40 PM~19302550
> *Ay foolio I seen a pic of you and your truck in the new lowrider :thumbsup:
> *


x83


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 7 2010, 03:13 PM~19264311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRUCK LOVE THE COLOR COMBO


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 7 2010, 05:13 PM~19264311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: looking good :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83+Jan 18 2011, 03:24 PM~19631538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias my brother....


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

more pics took her for a spin.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

few more pics from cinco de mayo show in greensboro NC 5-7-2011 
























i took 3 awards 
#1 first place on wild truck!
#2 best engine!
#3 best of show truck and $500 cash! 
:biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 11 2011, 12:48 PM~20530959
> *few more pics from cinco de mayo show in greensboro NC 5-7-2011
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@May 14 2011, 10:54 PM~20554984
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 11 2011, 12:48 PM~20530959
> *few more pics from cinco de mayo show in greensboro NC 5-7-2011
> 
> 
> ...



Gettin Hella skinny Homie  



























What's the secret :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 15 2011, 09:58 PM~20560349
> *Gettin Hella skinny Homie
> What's the secret :biggrin:
> *


whats good homie  eatting less and fuckin more...... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

ttmft :boink:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

q-vo.loco


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

fiftythree said:


> q-vo.loco


que onda eddie como estas carnal.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> que onda eddie como estas carnal.


muy bien carnal,aqui nomas.como esta la cosa aya contigo


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

fiftythree said:


> muy bien carnal,aqui nomas.como esta la cosa aya contigo


aca ando bien carnal unos dias trabajando y otros nomas de aburrido en la casa ni shows ay cercas para ir. :happysad:
y tu???


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

fresh pics from today took the 49 for a spin!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> aca ando bien carnal unos dias trabajando y otros nomas de aburrido en la casa ni shows ay cercas para ir. :happysad:
> y tu???


pues lo mismo tambien,chingado.tu trokita se ve chingon.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

fiftythree said:


> pues lo mismo tambien,chingado.tu trokita se ve chingon.


gracias eddie means alot to me coming from somebody who has 1 bad ass trokita much props to you carnal!!!! and thanks for the info u gave me when i was building the 49!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Must be nice to have a bad ass trockita !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevy214d (May 24, 2011)

damn that looks nice man for real....


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Must be nice to have a bad ass trockita !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


must be nice having a trokita like yours carnal 1 off the best bomb's on my list!!!!thanks for the props bro... means alot to me.


chevy214d said:


> damn that looks nice man for real....


thankyou homie!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

q vo homie


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> q vo homie


what up skim how are been carnal.hey when you coming back to david's shop???


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> must be nice having a trokita like yours carnal 1 off the best bomb's on my list!!!!thanks for the props bro... means alot to me.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> MAJESTICS'49 said:
> 
> 
> > must be nice having a trokita like yours carnal 1 off the best bomb's on my list!!!!thanks for the props bro... means alot to me.
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Ju still joto?


Jes, I think so!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Ju still joto?
> 
> 
> Jes, I think so!!


why ??? u still want some of this pito.lol


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


>


:wave:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> why ??? u still want some of this culito.lol


:shocked::boink::naughty::rofl:


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)

THATS ONE BADD ASS TRUCK HOMIE....:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> :shocked::boink::naughty::rofl:


cabron no sete quita lo joto.jajajaja


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

datinmans58 said:


> THATS ONE BADD ASS TRUCK HOMIE....:thumbsup:


thankyou homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> cabron no sete quita lo joto.jajajaja


Ju know ju like it:biggrin:

Como estas?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Ju know ju like it:biggrin:
> 
> Como estas?


bien guey y tu ??


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> bien guey y tu ??


Bien. Chingandole como siempre. Van ir a Las Vegas?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Bien. Chingandole como siempre. Van ir a Las Vegas?


simon guey ay que ir tu vas otra ves??? olles mire tu carro en facebook lo puso una vieja de la lowrider mag de alla donde lo tienes esta quedando chingon....:thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> simon guey ay que ir tu vas otra ves??? olles mire tu carro en facebook lo puso una vieja de la lowrider mag de alla donde lo tienes esta quedando chingon....:thumbsup:


Orale, GRACIAS! En Septtiembre lo recojo si todo sale bien. Creo que si voy ir a Las Velgas

Van a llevar carros? Aqui tengo el trailer listo...si quieren!:cheesy::shocked:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Orale, GRACIAS! En Septtiembre lo recojo si todo sale bien. Creo que si voy ir a Las Velgas
> 
> Van a llevar carros? Aqui tengo el trailer listo...si quieren!:cheesy::shocked:


vas a ir ala velga hahaha orale alla nos vemos aorita no vamos a llevar carros la mia todavia no esta lista para conpetir alla chansa para en otro ano deverias de aser un flete te apuesto que varios de aca si mandarian los carros en tu trailer....:cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> vas a ir ala velga hahaha orale alla nos vemos aorita no vamos a llevar carros la mia todavia no esta lista para conpetir alla chansa para en otro ano deverias de aser un flete te apuesto que varios de aca si mandarian los carros en tu trailer....:cheesy:


Orale. Pienso llevar el mio el ano que entra. Nos ponemos de acuerdo y todos pa rriba!!:sprint::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Orale. Pienso llevar el mio el ano que entra. Nos ponemos de acuerdo y todos pa rriba!!:sprint::thumbsup:


simon wey estaria conmadres ay nos ponesmos de acuerdo para el ano que biene yo tambien quiero llevar mi jonke :x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> simon wey estaria conmadres ay nos ponesmos de acuerdo para el ano que biene yo tambien quiero llevar mi jonke :x:


:yes:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


X2 :drama:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:fool2:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :fool2:


:naughty:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :fool2:


Killin it.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

q-vo loco.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :naughty:


 badass


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

CUZICAN said:


> :naughty:


:biggrin:


low4ever said:


> Killin it.


thanks USO..


fiftythree said:


> q-vo loco.


q.vole eddie como estas carnal como as estado....


Coca Pearl said:


> :boink:


:fool2::biggrin:


PAKO PRIMERO said:


> badass


gracias homie!!!uffin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Q~vo joto!


----------



## myself806 (Oct 9, 2011)

That truck is *bad* man, keep it going for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Q~vo joto!


que onda cabron :biggrin: 


myself806 said:


> That truck is *bad* man, keep it going for sure! :thumbsup:


thankyou homie!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Haciendo me buey. Pinchi trailer en el taller....vale pito!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT for THE HOMIE !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Haciendo me buey. Pinchi trailer en el taller....vale pito!


cabron ciempre te ases buey. :roflmao: no pues esta bien ,comoquiera siempre trabajas wuey ya necesitas vacasiones... 


SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> TTT for THE HOMIE !!!!:thumbsup:


thnkyou big dogg!!! i've seen the pics of simple green at the majestics picnic that bish is sick bro...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :fool2:


badass!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> badass!!!


damn krakajak long time no see..how have you been brotha???


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Ready for the show seasoning cabron?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Ready for the show seasoning cabron?


not yet joto le iva aser un chingo de cosas al jonke y no le e podido aser nada :angry:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

En la maye!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> En la maye!


pero im still working on it :cheesy: the sad part is that im running out of time :happysad: still got a month for the slamsession show...:biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> cabron ciempre te ases buey. :roflmao: no pues esta bien ,comoquiera siempre trabajas wuey ya necesitas vacasiones...
> 
> thnkyou big dogg!!! i've seen the pics of simple green at the majestics picnic that bish is sick bro...:thumbsup::thumbsup:



THX HOMIE !! :h5: TRYING TO KEEP UP G ....:biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> pero im still working on it :cheesy: the sad part is that im running out of time :happysad: still got a month for the slamsession show...:biggrin:



:thumbsup::thumbsup:SUERTE!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> THX HOMIE !! :h5: TRYING TO KEEP UP G ....:biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:SUERTE!


gracias JOTO  hey si vas a benir a ese show here in greenville NC ???


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> gracias JOTO  hey si vas a benir a ese show here in greenville NC ???


Simon! Y en el trailer!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Simon! Y en el trailer!


pasas x mi jonke en durham


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> pasas x mi jonke en durham


Si pudiera si wuey pero, voy a greenville cargado con Dodge carros.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Si pudiera si wuey pero, voy a greenville cargado con Dodge carros.


just live a dodge in durham and take a chevy..hahahaha


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> just live a dodge in durham and take a chevy..hahahaha


Haha. I know huh.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Haha. I know huh.


:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

No mames, deveras?

Va estar lista pa' el picnic?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> No mames, deveras?
> 
> Va estar lista pa' el picnic?


:yes: ese es el plan wuey espero que si este lista  tu si vas a ir???


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Simon. I just had the INDIAN sanded n buffed. Salio chingon!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :cheesy:


looksa like kandy & chrome time..........


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Simon. I just had the INDIAN sanded n buffed. Salio chingon!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> looksa like kandy & chrome time..........


:yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Still a joto.....


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Still s joto.....


:twak:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking good big dawg can't wait to see the finish product :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :naughty:


chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

payfred said:


> Looking good big dawg can't wait to see the finish product :thumbsup:


thankyou my brotha


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

sureñosbluez said:


> chingon :thumbsup:


gracias compa!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

kandy & chrome got down with those paterns on the roof!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

se mira perrona homie :thumbsup: any more pics of the patterns


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

i know you got more pix to post so get clicking and pasting........


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

sureñosbluez said:


> se mira perrona homie :thumbsup: any more pics of the patterns


thanks homie .i kandy n crhome got more pics on histread on post you rides...


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


thanks for the good work you did on the 49 carnal ..you are 1 great artist!!! 



Coca Pearl said:


> i know you got more pix to post so get clicking and pasting........


ill post more tomorrow homie!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

two days later and this is what i got to look @......:uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn that roof csme out bad ass


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> two days later and this is what i got to look @......:uh:


here you go homie


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> damn that roof csme out bad ass


thank's bro.pablo did a great job!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

JOTO!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

YOUR TRUCK IS LOOKIN SWEETER THAN EVER HOMIE.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: likin that wood floor


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

rivman said:


> JOTO!


q.vo don jotote. :biggrin:


flaked85 said:


> YOUR TRUCK IS LOOKIN SWEETER THAN EVER HOMIE.


thank's dana. i hope i take her to your guys picnic!!


Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup: likin that wood floor


thankyou my H.Town homie.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

How do you like the mustangs 2 ifs? I have a '48 and I'm undecided on the ifs or using a nova subframe? Any info will be great thanks.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

DEVINERI said:


> How do you like the mustangs 2 ifs? I have a '48 and I'm undecided on the ifs or using a nova subframe? Any info will be great thanks.


pm.sent bro...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

at the majestics picnic in miami last saturday  from NC Chapter!!!:cheesy:







riding the 49 with my son!!:worship:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

brand new chevy pulling a classic chevy :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

from this :happysad:









































to this not bad


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

dope truck homie! congrats on the LRM spread


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> dope truck homie! congrats on the LRM spread


x2


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> dope truck homie! congrats on the LRM spread





Coca Pearl said:


> x2


thank you guys :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good, hows it feel to have your ride in lowrider magazine?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> looks good, hows it feel to have your ride in lowrider magazine?


thanks bro!!feels damn good it was one of my dreams


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Joo got in the magazine?

Joo got a car?































Still a JOTO.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Joo got in the magazine?
> 
> Joo got a car?
> 
> ...


:twak:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

TTT uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good vato loco


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ive always thought them exhaust tips looked like shit, but on look right on your truck! most people round here got em on there donk shit boxes, maybe thas why lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> TTT uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> Looking good vato loco


Hey what up krakalak  how have been homie..


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

npazzin said:


> ive always thought them exhaust tips looked like shit, but on look right on your truck! most people round here got em on there donk shit boxes, maybe thas why lol


I was gonna do straight pipes homie,but I got the batteries under the bed,I didn't had no choice about using those tips cause the truck sits to low  I have seeing them on the donks all the time too..lol


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie!??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

PAYASO'S49 said:


> Hey what up krakalak  how have been homie..


wussup bro. I'm good. Congratulations on making it in Lowrider magazine! !! Good Yob!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

PAYASO'S49 said:


> I was gonna do straight pipes homie,but I got the batteries under the bed,I didn't had no choice about using those tips cause the truck sits to low  I have seeing them on the donks all the time too..lol


You didnt high jack them from the donk that you seen them on did you?:roflmao:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Sweet ride!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

bump for the homie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> wussup bro. I'm good. Congratulations on making it in Lowrider magazine! !! Good Yob!


Thank you my brotha ?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> You didnt high jack them from the donk that you seen them on did you?:roflmao:


Fuck no..lol


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Sweet ride!


Thank you homie..?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> bump for the homie


Thanks for the bump big brother Paul ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

PAYASO'S49 said:


> Fuck no..lol


:thumbsdown:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

????


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

JOTO!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

rivman said:


> JOTO!


Que onda jotolin ,ya no vives aqui en nc cabron??ya no te dejas ver ??


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

PAYASO'S49 said:


> Que onda jotolin ,ya no vives aqui en nc cabron??ya no te dejas ver ??


 Simon. Todavia vivo aqui. 
Ando en Canada Chingandole duro.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Como andas?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

rivman said:


> Simon. Todavia vivo aqui.
> Ando en Canada Chingandole duro.


Orale chingale como las hoes,wuey ?aqui ando bien bro chingandole duro tambien para sacar pa el chrome bill ..?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

PAYASO'S49 said:


> Orale chingale como las hoes,wuey ?aqui ando bien bro chingandole duro tambien para sacar pa el chrome bill ..?


Orale! Ya conseguiste jale?

Le vas a hacer mas a la troca o otra ranfla?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

rivman said:


> Orale! Ya conseguiste jale?
> 
> Le vas a hacer mas a la troca o otra ranfla?


Si ando jalando mas o menos ya me esta llendo mejor..le quiero aser mas ala troka..pero no creo.chansa y mejor voy a enpesar aser mi casa el ano Que entra..no more building Lowriders for few year ?
Y tu GUEY cuantos projects estas asiendo??volvistes a desarmar
El cutlass verda


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> :h5:


Thanks bro.???


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

PAYASO'S49 said:


> Thanks bro.


Didnt know you had a topic, good jale carnal!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

HMART1970 said:


> Didnt know you had a topic, good jale carnal!!:thumbsup:


Hey thanks hugo. Yeah made this thread when I start it working on the 49 ?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

That's a super nice truck man . the skirts and visor give it lots of attitude . congrats on the LRM page that's one of my goals .Like you I want to build mine .great job man. hard work pays well hu.:worship:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hardtop6459 said:


> That's a super nice truck man . the skirts and visor give it lots of attitude . congrats on the LRM page that's one of my goals .Like you I want to build mine .great job man. hard work pays well hu.:worship:


thanks homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> :wave:


whats good lupe..:wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

redoing a lot of stuff on the 49 again!:boink:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice changes


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

CHINGON​


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks homies.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

few


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

few pics from last sunday RO picnic..


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks good with the updates. Congrats on the win


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> Looks good with the updates. Congrats on the win


Thanks homie.?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Fresh homeboy!! :h5:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

payfred said:


> Fresh homeboy!! :h5:


Thanks bro.?


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

PAYASO'S49 said:


> few pics from last sunday RO picnic..
> nicceee


niccceee


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Dope bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

PAYASO'S49 said:


> redoing a lot of stuff on the 49 again!:boink:



Oooooo, that looks good.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you homies.lets see how she looks after pinstripe and leafing..by the homie lokey out of Dallas!!?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

payaso what kind of clear did you use? That looks amazing bro.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

low4ever said:


> payaso what kind of clear did you use? That looks amazing bro.


Thanks bro..we use Nason clear dupont..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> Thanks bro..we use Nason clear dupont..


That's a good clear to use. Makes a diamond in a goats ass shine


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Lol..?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Q vo JOTO!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

rivman said:


> Q vo JOTO!


qft! lol


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

rivman said:


> Q vo JOTO!


Q.vole jotote ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> Q.vole jotote 


que onda mis nalgitas de palomitas?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> que onda mis nalgitas de palomitas?


What's good viejillo calvo .?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PAYASO'S49 said:


>


Chingona la trucka se mira mejor sin los white fenders bad ass bomb


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Jose!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> looking good Jose!!!


Thanks brother..??


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sureno bluez gracias compa..?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT.:naughty:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ttmft


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

What's good homie..?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Joooooooooooooto!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> What's good homie..?


Trying to keep everything moving. Anything new with the truck?


----------

